# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  هَمَسات .. في كلمات ...

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (1)
*

*سالم محمد 
*


أقسم  الله تعالى في القرآن بأمور كثيرة، وإذا أقسم رب العزة بشيء فهذا إشارة  إلى عظمته وأهميته، ومن ذلك القلم والكتاب، حيث قال تعالى {ن وَالْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ} ، فهي لا تزال مهمة حتى في عصر الصوت والصورة المباشرة، ولا زال لها حضروها القوي، والكتابة سلوة الحزين، وانيس المستوحش، ولسان القلب، وسلاح المجاهد، وحجة لك أو عليك، قد تكون سبيل للفساد، ويمكن أن تكون عماد الإصلاح،  بها يجاهَد المنافقون، وينافح بها عن حمى الدين، فما أكثر الشبهات التي  تنتشر كتابة، وما اكثر الأكاذيب التي تنشر كذباً لإبطال حق، أو لإحقاق  باطل، فمن آتاه الله قدرة على الكتابة فهو على ثغر من ثغور الأمة فليحسن  استخدامه، ويوجه سهامه لنصر الحق وإبطال الباطل، وهنا نبدأ سلسلة (هَمَسات  .. في كلمات) وسوف تستمر إن شاء الله، ونسأل الله أن يكتب لها القبول ويجعلها لبنة في سبيل الإصلاح، وقذيفة في وجه الظلم والباطل، وذخرا يوم المعاد.
الله تعالى أوجب علينا قراءة سورة الفاتحة مرات كثيرة يومياً، لذا فكل موضوع ذكر فيها فهو من الأهمية بمكان، كإخلاص العبادة لله لا سيما الدعاء، والاستعانة بالله، والاقتداء بالصالحين، والحذر من طريق اليهود  حيث علم بلا عمل، أو النصارى حيث العمل بلا علم وكلا الطريقين مذموم، وقبل  ذلك شكر الله تعالى وحمده ومن أهم مظاهر الحمد استعمال نعمه تعالى فيما  يرضيه.
دلائل  أنَّ القرآن من عند الله كثيرة جداً، ومن أبرزها جانب العظمة الموجودة في  كتاب الله تعالى ؛ فهل قرأت أو سمعت أن بشر يقول عن نفسه أنه ( { عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ)، أو ( بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ)} ، وهل هناك أحد من المخلوقين يـَجْرُئْ أن يدَّعي -فضلاً أن يثبت- أنه  {( يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى)} ، أو {( يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ)، أو أنَّ (لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ)} ، ومن ذا الذي من البشر يزعم أنَّ  {(إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ)، أو (يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الْأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ)}  وفي هذا الكتاب يقول منزله سبحانه وتعالى: {(أَمْ لِلْإِنْسَانِ مَا تَمَنَّى * فَلِلَّهِ الْآخِرَةُ وَالْأُولَى)} ،  ومن ذلك أيضاً (الثقة المطلقة في نفي الرَّيب دليل على أنَّه من عند الله؛  إذ لا يمكن لمخلوق أن يدعي ذلك في كلامه) والأمثلة كثيرة جداً علينا أن  نتدبرها عند سماعها أو قراءتها.(
{(ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ)}   كتاب الله هداية لمن اتقى، والتقوى بمفهومها العام عمل الطاعات واجتناب  المحرمات، فمن كان لله أتقى كان بالقرآن أهدى، ومن اهتدى بالقرآن  {(فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى)} ، وفي النهاية  {(فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى)} .
تطغى  على العالم في هذه الإيام المادية المقيتة، وهي لا تعترف إلا بالمحسوسات،  فهم لا يؤمنون باليوم الآخر، وهذا يتصادم رأساً وعقيدة الاسلام حيث أنَّ  (من أعظم مراتب الإيمانِ الإيمانُ بالغيب؛ لأنه يتضمن التسليم لله تعالى في كل ما تفرد بعلمه من الغيب، ولرسوله بما أخبر عنه سبحانه(.
في القرآن يكثُر الجمع بين شيئين، ولعلَّ الصلاة والزكاة في القرآن هي أكثر ما جاء مقترناً، فعبادة البدن الصلاة وعبادة المال الزكاة،  والآمر واحد وهو الله، وفي هذا رد قاطع على الذين يَدعُون إلى فصل الدين  عن الحياة أو عن السياسة أو الاقتصاد، كما أنّ (الصلاة إخلاص للمعبود،  والزكاة إحسان للعبيد، وهما عنوان السعادة والنجاة).
إيمان الناس بالحق ليس مشروطاً بكثرة الآيات، فالباحث عن الحق تكفيه آية واحدة، ولذك تأمل قول حَبْر من أحبار اليهود عندما رأي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  «(فَجِئْتُ  فِي النَّاسِ لِأَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، فَلَمَّا اسْتَبَنْتُ وَجْهَ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ وَجْهَهُ لَيْسَ  بِوَجْهِ كَذَّابٍ وَكَانَ أَوَّلُ شَيْءٍ تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ أَنْ قَالَ:  «يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، أَفْشُوا السَّلَامَ، وَأَطْعِمُوا الطَّعَامَ،  وَصَلُّوا وَالنَّاسُ نِيَامٌ تَدْخُلُونَ الجَنَّةَ بِسَلَامٍ)» ،  هذا هو عبدالله بن سلام رضي الله عنه، بينما تجد ملحداً ينكر وجود الله  تعالى مع أن أدلة وجود الله أكثر من عدد شعر رأسه، فنسأل الله الهداية للحق  والثبات عليه لأن (مَنْ طبع الله على قلوبهم بسبب عنادهم وتكذيبهم لا تنفع  معهم الآيات وإن عظمت) وإن كثرت.
الحياة في ظل الشريعة الإسلامية حياة الرضا  والراحة النفسية، والانتحار يكثر في المجتمعات التي لا تؤمن بالله ولا  باليوم الآخر، فمن ظُلِم على سبيل المثال ولم يستطع أن يقتص من ظالمه؛ فإن الهم  والقهر والشعور بالهزيمة يلاحقه ويأكل مع ويشرب، ويصبح ويمسي، بينما  المظلوم لو كان مسلماً فإنه يعلم يقيناً أن ظالمه الخاسر وهو الرابح،  وسيقتص منه لا محالة، ويستوفي حقه كاملاً في يوم هو أحوج ما يكون إليه، قال  تعالى:  {(وَنَضَعُ  الْمَوَازِينَ الْقِسْطَ لِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ فَلَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ  شَيْئًا وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا  وَكَفَى بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ)} ، فلا تأْمنْ أيها الظالم من القصاص، ولا تَيْئسْ أيها المظلوم فحقك أقرب إليك من شراك نعلك  {وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غَافِلًا عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الْأَبْصَارُ}
مَن هم الذين يزعمون أنهم (أصحاب الصلاح والإصلاح)، هم طائفة أخطر على الاسلام والمسلمين من المشركين، ألا وهم المنافقون،  {(وَإِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمْ لَا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ  مُصْلِحُونَ * أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَا  يَشْعُرُونَ)} ،  وللأسف بيننا كثير منهم، أو من يمشي على طريقتهم، فتجد من يدعو إلى  الفواحش بدعوى الحرية، وقد تتمدد حريتهم المزعومة لتشمل سب الأنبياء بل  والتطاول على رب العالمين سبحانه، كل هذا وهم يزعمون أنهم دعاة الاصلاح  وانقاذ الشعوب والسعي لما فيه ازهار وفلاح الأمة، وفي الحقيقة هم مطايا  إبليس استخدمهم لإفساد الناس وسيؤدي بهم إلى الهاوية وبئس المصير إن لم  يتركوا العمل كمطايا للشيطان.

أهم المراجع: المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم: الصادر من مركز تفسير للدراسات القرآنية

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (2)
*

*سالم محمد 

*الحمد  لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات، هذه هي الباقة الثانية في هذه السلسلة  المباركة بإذنه الله تعالى، وهي صوت خافت في وسط هدير مزعج، وبصيص نور في  مواجهة الظلمات، أسأل الله تعالى أن يكتب لها القبول ويجعلها من الباقيات  الصالحات.
المنافقون  أشد خطراً على الإسلام من الكفار المظهرين للعداوة، فهم أعداء داخل الصف،  وطفيليات سامة، وبثور متقيحة بين صفوف المسلمين، لهم الصدارة في العداوة  رغم خفائهم، لأجل هذا وغيره نجد في أول سورة البقرة خمس آيات عن المؤمنين، وآيتان عن الكفار، وثلاثة عشر آية عن المنافقين، والله تعالى قال:  {هُمُ الْعَدُوُّ فَاحْذَرْهُمْ}  وعند الحديث عن الكافرين  {(إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُّبِينًا)} ، لاحظ الفرق بين (الْعَدُوُّ) و(عَدُوًّا)، فلنحذر أشد الحذر منهم، فخطرهم أشد، وعدواتهم أخفى، وجهادهم أولى،  {(يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ)} .
الله  خلقنا وخلق كل شيء وكفى، هذا من أعظم الأدلة على عجز الخلق، فمن يستطيع أن  يخلُق ذرة من العدم؟ فالمتفرِّد بالخلْق يجب أن يُفْرَد بالعبادة، فهل  هناك أحد يخلق غير الله حتى يعبد...  {(أَفَمَن يَخْلُقُ كَمَن لَّا يَخْلُقُ ۗ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ)} ، ومن العبادة الطاعة والتحكيم، فكل حكم خالف أمر الله فهو رجعية وتخلف وجاهلية...  {(أَفَحُكْمَ الْجاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْماً لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ)} .
(العاقل لا يرى لنفسه ثمنا إلا الجنة)[1]، فنعيم الدنيا يعقبه فناء، ويتخلله أمراض وأحزان، وهموم غموم، وسبحان الله هذه من أسباب بلوغ نعيم الجنة لمن صبر واحتسب، ففي الحديث  «(ما يزال البلاء بالمؤمن والمؤمنة في نفسه وولده وماله حتى يلقى الله تعالى وما عليه خطيئة) » فالمؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر تكون الأحزان والهموم والغموم زاده للوصول للجنة، فـ (لولا مصائب الدنيا لوردنا يوم القيامة مفاليس) كما قال أحد السلف، وفي كتاب ربنا: {(وَجَزَاهُم بِمَا صَبَرُوا جَنَّةً وَحَرِيرًا)} .. الخطير في الأمر أنَّ مَن فاتته الجنة فمصيره النار، ولا فريق ثالث ولا توجد مناطق رمادية .. ( {فَرِيقٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَفَرِيقٌ فِي السَّعِيرِ)} .
من  الأساليب النافعة في بيان الحق، وتقريبه للخَلْق، ورد شبهات المبطلين، ضرب  الأمثال، وهي كثيرة في القرآن، فالعناية بالأمثال تعلًّماً وتعليماً غاية  في الأهمية...فكلنا محتاجين لتعلم ضرب الأمثال، الأم مع أولادها، الأب مع  أبناءه، الشيخ مع طلابه، المعلم مع تلاميذه، الخطيب مع مستمعيه ...  {(وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَٰذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ لَّعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ)} .. فالأمثال طريق معبَّد وقصير للوصول إلى الفِطَر الصافية والعقول السليمة، وربطها بخالقها، حيث الطمأنينة والفلاح في الدارين ..  {(مَنْ  عَمِلَ صَٰلِحًا مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَىٰ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُۥ حَيَوٰةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم  بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ)} .
هناك من يقول جهلاً أو خبثاً، أن الشريعة  الإسلامية لا دخل لها بالسياسة أو الاقتصاد أو كليهما معاً، والواقع أن  هذا من أبطل الباطل إذْ أنَّ أي قضية سياسية أو اقتصادية أو غيرها لا تخرج  عن أحد الأوصاف الخمسة: الواجب والمندوب والمحرم والمكروه والمباح،  فنتحدَّى أي أحد على وجه الأرض يأتي بقضية سياسية أو اقتصادية أو غيرها من  المجالات تخرج عن أحد هذه الأوصاف... فالحمد لله على كمال الشرع، وجلاء  الحق، وتمام النعمة، فلو أخذنا السياسة مثلاً فكم هي عدد التفاسير وكلها  ذكرت جوانب سياسية، وقل مثل ذلك كتب الحديث وشروحها، والسيرة والفقه وأصول  الفقه لو جمعت الكتب الإسلامية التي ذكرت الجوانب السياسية في الشريعة  لكانت ناطحة سحاب... ( {وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْك الْكِتَاب تِبْيَانًا لِكُلِّ شَيْء} ).
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم وإلى اللقاء في الهمسات القادمة بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (3)
*

*سالم محمد* 
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، فمع الباقة الثالثة من الهمسات، نسأل الله أن يجعلها من العلم الذي يُنتَفعُ به بعد الممات
 إذا وقعت لك مصيبة، فالكثير والكثير من يحثونك على الصبر وينسون قرينَه أَلا وهي الصلاة فقد  «(كان رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ علَيهِ وسلَّمَ إذا حزَبه أمرٌ صلَّى)» ، وقبل ذلك حثنا ربنا بقوله: {(وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلَاةِ)} ، فعند المصيبة يضطرب الإنسان، وذكر الله تعالى يثبت القلوب  {(أَلَا بِذِكْرِ ٱللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ ٱلْقُلُوبُ)} ، حتى إنه في حال الحرب أُمِرْنا بكثرة الذكر:  {(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ )} ،  والصلاة من أفضل الذكر، وهي (صلة بين العبد وربه)، فكم هي المصائب التي  مرت علينا ولم نفزغ إلى الصلاة، فلنحاصر مصائبنا بسياج من الصبر والصلاة؛  لتتحول من محن إلى منح، ومن رزايا إلى عطايا، ونحصل على الجوائز الكبرى كما  في قوله تعالى:  {(أُولَٰئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ)} ، أوقوله:  {(إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُم بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ)} .
 الشريعة الإسلامية  {(مِن لَّدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ)} ، فشرْعُ الله تعالى في منتهى العدل والحكمة والرحمة، وعلينا أن نتقبله بالتسليم التام،  {(فَلَا  وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّىٰ يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ  ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِّمَّا قَضَيْتَ  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا)} ،  فنحن عادة ما نستسلم لبشر كالطبيب في تشخيصه والأدوية التي يأمرنا  بتناولها ونثق في ما يقول؛ ولو كان شق بطون أبنائنا؛ ولا نناقش في ذلك ولو  ناقشنا لن نفهم، هذا مع أن الطبيب بشر يخطئ ويصيب وينسى ويغفل وقد يكون  مجرماً يتعمد الضرر بمرضاه، فيسقيهم السم الزعاف بدل الدواء الناجع، فكيف  بعد ذلك نناقش في أحكام الله وشرعه ولله المثل الأعلى، فاللذين يعرضون شرع  الله على عقولهم القاصرة إنما يناقضون أنفسهم ويهلكونها، فالأمر لله من قبل  ومن بعد . .  {(إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ)} ..  فمن السفاهة أن نسلِّم عقولها إلى دساتير أو قوانين مرجعيتها استفتاء أو  تصويت من لا يعلم عدد المواد في الدستور فضلا عن معرفة خيرها من شرها أو  عواقب تطبيقها، وبين أيدينا والحمد لله كتاب { (يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ)} ،  {(هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ)} ،  {(أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ)} ، { (كِتَٰبٌ أَنزَلْنَٰهُ مُبَارَكٌ)} ، إذا الواجب الاتباع، قال تعالى  {(وَهَٰذَا كِتَٰبٌ أَنزَلْنَٰهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَٱتَّبِعُوهُ وَٱتَّقُواْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ)} .
 في  القرآن رفع الله من شأن العلم والعلماء، لذا من السخف أن يقال أنَّ سبب  تأخر المسلمين هو تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية، فلو طبقت الشريعة الإسلامية  لفاق المسلمون كل الأمم في جميع المجالات،  {(وَلَوْ  أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَىٰ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِم  بَرَكَاتٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَٰكِن كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُم  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ) } وهذا  حصل بالفعل فيما مضى، فالأمم الأخرى يتقدمون مادياً بالتخلي عن أديانهم  الباطلة، كما فعل الأوروبيون عندما تحرروا من قبضة الكنيسة النصرانية،  العكس في الإسلام التمسك به رفعه وعزة والبعد عنه تخلف عن ركب الآخرين كما  هو الواقع الذي نعيشه، والنصوص طافحة بالحث على العلم، فقد قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم  «(طلبُ العلم فريضةٌ على كل مسلمٍ)» ، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام  «(...ارجِعوا إلى أهليكم، فأقيموا فيهم وعلِّموهم ومُرُوهم)» ، و( «فضل العلم خيرٌ من فضل العبادة» )، وأما كتاب ربنا فجاء فيه:  {(يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ)} ، فمن يرى أن الإسلام ضد العلم الدنيوي النافع فهو إما جاهل أو مكابر.
 أول معصية عُصِيَ الله بها الكِبْر، فالمتكبر يرفض الحق بحجج واهية مضحكة، حتى لو كان هو يعلم بطلانها، فهو {(يَسْمَعُ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يُصِرُّ مُسْتَكْبِرًا كَأَن لَّمْ يَسْمَعْهَا فَبَشِّرْهُ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ)} ، فالكبر مانع لقبول الحق، وبالتالي الهلاك، وإمام التكبرين إبليس: {(قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِن نَّارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِن طِينٍ)} ،  ولهذا قال سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله:(من كانت معصيته في كِبر، فاخش عليه  اللعنة، فإن إبليس عصى مستكبرا فلُعِن!)، فتأمل أن كثير من كفار قريش منعهم  الكبر  من اتباع الحق مع أنهم رأوا بأم أعينهم المعجزات، ويعرفون الرسول صلى لله  عليه أمانته وصدقه، والمتكبر مبغوض في الأرض والسماء، و(يُحشَرُ  المتكبِّرون يومَ القيامةِ  أمثالَ الذَّرِّ في صُوَرِ الرِّجالِ يغشاهم الذُّلُّ من كلِّ مكانٍ  يُساقون إلى سجنٍ في جهنَّمَ يُقالُ له : بُولَسُ تعلُوهم نارُ الأنيارِ  يُسقَوْن من عُصارةِ أهلِ النَّارِ طِينةَ الخَبالِ)، فمن رد حقاً فهو  متكبر، أما المؤمنين فقال الله عنهم:  {(إِنَّمَا  كَانَ قَوْلَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوٓاْ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِۦ  لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَن يَقُولُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا  وَأُوْلَٰٓئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ)} .
 من  الحواجز القوية بين المظلومين وحقوقهم ما يسمى بـ (الواسطة) أو المحسوبية،  كما أنها سبب رئيسي لارتفاع الأسافل وتمكنهم من المناصب، وفي الحديث: «(حتى يُقال للرجل: ما أجلده، ما أظرفه، ما أعقله، وما في قلبه مِثقالُ حبةٍ من خردلٍ من إيمان)» ،عندها  تضطرب سفينة المجتمع ويُوشَك أنْ تغرَق، فالمعيار الشرعي الصحيح لتولي  المناصب الأمانة والقوة، والقوة تشمل كل ما يحتاجه فقد تكون علمية أو جسدية  أو قوة شخصية كل كرسي بحسبه  {(إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الأمِينُ)} ، ومن مواصفات الملك الذي أرسله لبني إسرائيل:  {(قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ)} .
 نحن  مغموسون غارقون في بحار نعم الله تعالى، فمنا الشاكرون الذين يسخرون ما  أنعم الله عليهم في طاعته، ومنا الجاحدون الذين يستعينون بنعم الله على  معاصيه وظلم عباده، فالصنف الأول غارق في انهار الخير، والصنف الآخر يتدنس  بمستنقعات الرذيلة الآسنة، و(الشكر مبني على خمس قواعد ، هي خضوع الشكر  للمشكور، وحبه له، واعترافه بنعمته، وثناؤه عليه بها، وأن لا يستعملها فيما  يكره) كما في مدارج السالكين،  أما إنْ أردتَ درساً عمليا للشكر فإليك ما قاله (رجل لأبي حازم : ما شكر  العينين يا أبا حازم ؟ قال : إن رأيت بهما خيرًا أعلنته، وإن رأيت بهما  شرًا سترته , قال : فما شكر الأذنين ؟ قال : إن سمعت بهما خيرًا وعيته، وإن  سمعت بهما شرًا أخفيته , قال : ما شكر اليدين ؟ قال : لا تأخذ بهما ما ليس  لهما، ولا تمنع حقًا لله هو فيهما , قال : ما شكر البطن ؟قال : أن يكون  أسفله طعامًا، وأعلاه علمًا , قال : ما شكر الفرج ؟قال : كما قال الله  تبارك وتعالى : "  {إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ}  " إلى قوله : " { فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ}   "  وأنت شاكر لله. وأما من شكر بلسانه، ولم يشكر بجميع أعضائه؛ فمثله كمثل  رجل له كساء، فأخذ بطرفه ولم يلبسه، فلم ينفعه ذلك من الحر والبرد والثلج  والمطر! ».)، اللهم اجعنا من العباد الشاكرين.
 من أعظم المعضلات في العلمانية غياب المرجعية، فلا يوجد مقياس للعدل والظلم، والخير والشر، ومحاسن الأخلاق  ومساوئها، بينما في الإسلام (الوحي هو الفَيْصَلُ بين الحق والباطل)،  فكل  مقياس بشري يمكن معارضته، عقل، فلسفة، تصويت، استفتاء، واستبدال شرع الله  بغيره تخلف همجي، وجاهلية مقيته:  {(أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ)} ، فلا يمكن أن يفصل بين الناس إلا وحي رباني، ومخالفته اتبع للأهواء:  {(ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَى شَرِيعَةٍ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ فَاتَّبِعْهَا وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ)} .
 بين الله لنا في القرآن أن اليهود والنصارى حرفوا كتبهم ووصفهم الله بقوله:  {(يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ)} ،  ونحن بحمد الله قد حفظ الله لنا القرآن ولكن هناك من يحاول تحريف المعنى،  ولذا (كل من يتلاعب بنصوص الشرع ويحرّفها فيه شَبَهٌ من اليهود، وهو  مُتوعَّد بعقوبة الله تعالى)، قال تعالى:(  {وَإِنَّ  مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُم بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ  اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ} )، فالحذر ممن يحرفون المعنى وما أكثرهم، كمن يزعم أن قوله تعالى {(فَمَن شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِن وَمَن شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ) } للتخيير وهذا خطأن والصحيح أنَّ (هذا من باب التهديد والوعيد الشديد) كما قال ابن كثير رحمه الله، أو من يزعم أنَّ قوله تعالى: {(لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ)} ،  دليل على جمع الحق والباطل بما يسمى بالدين الإبراهيمي، حيث يبنون مسجد  يوحد الله، وكنسية تدعي (أن الله ثالث ثلاثة)، أو اليهودية الذي وصفهم الله  بقوله  {(يُحَرِّفُونَ  الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ  غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيًّا بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ وَطَعْنًا فِي  الدِّينِ)}

         وإلى اللقاء في همسات أخريات،،،

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (4)
*

*سالم محمد 

*


الحمد  لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات، فمع الحلقة الرابعة من سلسلة: همسات في  كلمات، التي أسال الله أن تكون لبنة في سبيل الإصلاح، وأن تكون من الباقيات  الصالحات.
أعدائنا  عندما يتسلطون علينا لا بقوتهم فحسب، وإنما أيضا بضعفنا، وضعفنا نابع من  بعدنا عن شريعة ربنا، فالمعاصي وتجاوُزُ حدود الله، وللأسف كثير من  المجتمعات الإسلامية تسنُّ قوانين تسهِّل المعصية، بل ربما يفرضون المعاصي  على الناس بحجة الحرية، أو أي حجة مضحكة أخرى، والمعصية لها ضرر على الفرد  والأسرة والمجتمع خصوصاً الإعلان بها، ومن أروع ما قيل عن الطاعة والمعصية:  (إن للحسنة ضياء في الوجه ونورا في القلب وسعة في الرزق  وقوة في البدن ومحبة في قلوب الخلق، وان للسيئة سوادا في الوجه وظلمة في  القلب ووهنا في البدن ونقصا في الرزق وبغضة في قلوب الخلق) وهو من قول ابن  عباس رضي الله عنهما.
-----------------------
هناك  من يقدسون الأوطان لدرجة كبيرة، وتعبئ الجيوش الدول الإسلامية - للأسف  للشديد- على تقديس التراب والتفاني في خدمته، وتقديس العَلَم والفخر  بالقتال في سبيله؛ لذلك حصلت لنا هزائم كثيرة، ونحن إن واجهنا أعدائنا  بمقاييس الدنيا  فقط تفوَّقوا علينا ولا شك، فهم اكثر منا عدة وعددا، ولو أننا ربَّينا  أبنائنا على التفاني والعمل والموت في سبيل رب التراب لكنا أعزة، كما كان  سلفنا الصالح، فـ «(من قاتل لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا فهو في سبيل الله)»   [متفق عليه] . 
فتراب  وطنك بل والأرض كلها مخلوق مسخر لك لتعبد الله لا لتقدس التراب وتعصي الله  به، وقد أشار الله سبحانه وتعالى إلى هذا المعنى بقوله (لا تسجدوا للشمس  ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تعبدون)، فماذا يساوي وطنك  بالنسبة للشمس والقمر، فلا تكن ممن يقدسون صنما ضخماً بحجم بلدهم أو  الطبيعة كلها .. ( فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور).
-----------------------
(من  أعَظم الخذلان أن يأمر الإنسان غيره بالبر، وينسى نفسه)، وفي ظل وسائل  التواصل الاجتماعي كم هم الذين ينشرون الآيات والأحاديث، والحِكَم  والمقالات التي يصل طول بعضها إلى أمتار دون أن يقرؤونها فضلا عن العمل  بها، وهذا لا بأس به إذا كان في فضائل الأعمال، أو الآداب، وهذا أمر طيب  (فرب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه، ورب حامل فقه ليس بفقيه) كما جاء في  الحديث، أما في الواجبات والنواهي فقد جاء الوعيد الشديد في ذلك حيث (يجاء  بالرجل يوم القيامة فيلقى في النار  ، فتنذلق أقتابه ، فيدور بها في النار ، كما يدور الحمار برحاه ، فيطيف به  أهل النار ، فيقولون : يا فلان ! ما أصابك ؟ ألم تكن تأمرنا بالمعروف  وتنهانا عن المنكر ؟ فيقول : بلى ، قد كنت آمركم بالمعروف ولا آتيه ،  وأنهاكم عن المنكر وآتيه)، ولكن الأكمل أن يكون الآمر بالخير أول الفاعلين  له، وفي طليعة العاملين به، وسئل سفيان الثوري رحمه الله: طلب العلم أحب إليك يا أبا عبد الله أو العمل؟ فقال: إنما يراد العلم للعمل، لا تدع طلب العلم للعمل، ولا تدع العمل لطلب العلم.
-----------------------
كل  نعمة لا تعينك على طاعة الله فهي نقمة، وكل نعمة تستخدمها في معصية الله  فهي وبال على صاحبها، وزوالها خير من بقائها فـ(إن من شُكْرِ الله على  النعمة أن تَحْمدَه عليها، وتستعين بها على طاعته، فما شكر الله من استعان  بنعمته على معصيته) كما جاء عن سيفان رحمه الله، وعلاج ذلك كله بالتوبة عن  ما مضى وإصلاح ما تبقى، فإذا عصيت الله بِنِعَمِهِ -وكلنا ذلك العبد- فما  عليك إلا أن (تفعل الخيرات وتترك السيئات فيجعلهن الله لك حسنات كلهن) كما  جاء عن الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا ننسى أن الموت يأتي بغتة، عندها تندم وتقول: {(رب ارجعون لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت كلا إنها كلمة هو قائلها ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون)} .
-----------------------
الثبات  على المبدأ يخلق لك العداوات، خصوصاً إذا كنت على الحق، فما أكثر أنصار  الباطل وأعداء الحق، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان من أفضل الناس خَلْقَا  وخُلُقاً، وأحسنهم معاشرةً، واكرمهم جانب، وأعذبهم كلاماً وفصاحةً، لكنهم  عادوه لما رفض التنازل عن مبادئه، قال تعالى: {(وَدُّوا لَوْ تُدْهِنُ فَيُدْهِنُونَ )} ، وأمر الله نبيه أن يعلنها صريحة مدوية  {(وَلا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَّا عَبَدتُّمْ)} ، وما رضي صلى الله عليه وسلم التنازل عن مبادئه أبداً { ( وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ)} ،وقال تعالى لنبيه:  {(فاستمسك بالذي أوحي إليك إنك على صراط مستقيم)} ، فهلا اقتدينا به، فإن لكل مجتمع ولكل قانون ولكل دستور خطوط حمراء، والحرية المطلقة وهم من نسج الخيال، ففي العلمانية الغربية يجرمون من يناقش محرقة اليهود بينما من يسب الأنبياء حر طليق.
-----------------------
الحيوان  بطبيعته يسعى إلى مصالحه، لدرجة أن الكلاب في الصيف تبحث عن الظل أو  الأماكن الندية لترتاح فيها، وهكذا كل عالَم الحيوان، والانسان شرفه الله  تعالى وكرمه بالعقل فهو أولى بالهروب من الأذى، والسعي خلف الاطمئنان،  وكمال ذلك في الجنة  فـ( ملذاتها لا يكدرها أي نوع من التنغيص، ولا يخالطها أي أذى)، وأيضا  (ولا راحة للمؤمن دون لقاء ربه)، لذلك فـ(العاقل لا يرى لنفسه ثمنًا إلا  الجنة).
-----------------------
ملك  الجوارح هو القلب، وصلاح الملك صلاح الرعية، فالعناية بالقلب غاية في  الأهمية، والقلب يلين بذكر الله تعالى، وقد يكون (كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة)،  كما أنه يضعف ويمرض وقد يموت، وكم من إنسان يلهو ويمرح وقلبه ميت، ومقياس  حياة قلبك هو حاله مع كتاب الله وذكره، وعند ذكر الموت، وحضوره في الصلاة،  فإذا لم يتحرك قلبك فاعلم أنه ميت أو على الأقل في طريقه إلى الموت، ومن  فضل الله يمكنك إحياء قلبك بغيث الوحي فالأمل موجود، والعلاج ميسور ومجاني  وباب التوبة مفتوح، فكم من الصحابة  من كان قلبه أقسى من الصنم الذي يعبده، فشرح الله صدره بالإسلام، وجعله من  خير أمة أخرجت للناس، ورضي الله عنه ورضي عنه، ووعده بالحسنى، وجعله قدوة  لغيره.
-----------------------
الملاحظ  أن هناك إقبال نوعا ما على القراءة، فهل هذا نذير خير أم شؤم؟ فالحقيقة  يختلف بحسب الذي يُقْرَأْ، فالكتاب جليس، والجليس قد يكون جليس صالح أو  جليس سوء، فإن كان الثاني أوبق دنياك وآخرتك، فيجب الحذر، فكما أننا نحمي  أبناءنا من السموم أن تفتك بأجسادهم، فيجب علينا أن نوحد الجهود لنحميهم من  سموم الأفكار من أن تعصف بعقولهم، وتجعلهم في الآخرة من الخاسرين، باختصار  نريد جمعيات ومؤسسات لحماية عقولنا كما أن هناك جمعيات ومؤسسات لحماية  بطوننا، وهذا يدخل تحت قوله تعالى:(قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا وقودها الناس  والحجارة).

وإلى اللقاء في همسات أخريات إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (5)
*

*سالم محمد 

*الحمد لله  رب العالمين وصلاةً وسلاماً على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين ومع الحلقة الخامسة  من سلسلة (همسات في كلمات)، والتي نسأل الله أن ينفع بها وأن يجعلها من  الكلمات الطيبات، والذخر بعد الممات، في يوم الحسرات، والآن مع الـ همسات:

هناك من يقدسون العلم  التجريبي ويجعلونه المرجعية في كل شيء، وهذه النزعة تعرف بالعلموية،  والعلم التجريبي منه ما هو حق، ومنه وما هو زائف وينسب للعلم كذبا وزوراً،  فبهذا العلم تزعم معظم أرقى الجامعات في أوروبا صحة الدراوينية  التي تزعم  بأن المخلوقات تكون من أصل مشترك عن طريق صدف عشوائية عمياء فـنظرية دارون   ( أن الأحياء قد تطورت من خلية واحدة إلى أحياء ذات خلايا متعددة، ثم  تشعّبت مساراتها في التطور) ، ولا يقبلون بأن الإنسان خلقه الله تعالى وهو  الحق الذي لا مرية فيه فـ  {(اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ)} ،  ومن جهة أخرى فإن العلم التجريبي قد يخبرك عن سؤال (كيف ؟) لكن لن يخبرك  عن سؤال (لماذا؟) فهو يشرح لك (كيف؟) تصنع سكيناً أو مسدساً، لكن لن يخبرك  من يستحق القتل ومن قَتْلُهُ جريمة، بينما في الشرائع الإلهية هذا من أوضح  الواضح  {(وَلاَ  تَقْرَبُواْ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَلاَ  تَقْتُلُواْ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ)} ، فالميزان الموضوعي للأخلاق ومعرفة العدل من الظلم والخير من الشر كل ذلك مبين عن طريق الوحي . . { ( وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِّكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ  )} .
---------------------------------
الابتسامة عطية منك لغيرك، وصدقة وثواب لك من العزيز الوهاب فـ( «تبسُّمك في وجه أخيك لك صدقة» )،  وطمأنينة وانشراح لصدرك، فعندما تبتسم في وجه أخيك تكون قد أحسنت مرتين:  مرة لنفسك وأخرى لأخيك، لذلك تجازَى بالأجر على صدقتك، فكأنك استقطعت جزء  من مالك وتصدقت به على أخيك، لأنك أدخلت السرور عليه، وازدادت محبة كل  منكما للآخر، فاكثر من الصدقة  بالابتسامة حيث لا مال تدفع، وتعود عليك بانشراح في صدرك، ومحبة في قلوب  الخلق لك، وثواب تقدمه بين يديك ينفعك، فلا تبخل على نفسك وإخوانك و «(لا تَحقِرَنَّ مِنَ المَعْرُوف شَيْئًا، وَلَو أنْ تَلقَى أخَاكَ بوجهٍ طليقٍ)» .
---------------------------------
في  حياتنا اليومية هناك الكثير من المزعجات ومنها أنك تصلي بجانب من يرفع  صوته فإما أن تصمت أو تقرأ معه، أو تقرأ لنفسك وتحس بالمنازعة الشديدة من  جارك في الصف، فهذا جاء لعمل الخير، (وَكَمْ مِنْ مُرِيدٍ لِلْخَيْرِ لَنْ  يُصِيبَهُ) كما جاء عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه، بالإضافة إلى أنه أساء إلى  مَن بِجوارِه هداه الله، وهناك أناس يرفعون أصواتهم لدرجة أنك تتجنب مسبقا  الصلاة بجانبهم حتى لا يفسدوا عليك خشوعك هذا عن استطعت أن تعقل صلاتك،  وهؤلاء الأشخاص صنف منهم مصاب بالوسوسة نسال الله العافية، فهو يكرر الآية  عشرات المرات ويشك أنه قرأها، فاحمد لله على العافية إن كان جارك مسوساً،  وانصح أخيك برفق إن كان غافلاً ولا يشعر بأنه يؤذي جيرانه في الصف، فكثير  منهم يفعل ذلك ولا يدري بإزعاجه لمن بجانيه.
---------------------------------
صنفان من يعرفون قيمة وأهمية اللغة العربية،  أما الصنف الأول فالمسلمون وهذا واضح، وليس بمستغرب، فالقرآن نزل (بلسان  عربي مبين)، لدرجة أن من علماء المسلمين من قال: (إنَّ نفْسَ اللغة العربية  من الدِّين، ومعرفتها فرْض واجب، فإنَّ فَهْم الكتاب والسنة فرض، ولا  يُفهَم إلا بفهم اللغة العربية، وما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب)  أما  الصنف الآخر فهم أعداء الإسلام، فكلما اشتدت العداوة للإسلام رافقها  الخصومة مع العربية، وكمثال على ذلك العلمانيون في تركيا الذين بلغ من  عدواتهم للإسلام وكل ما يتصل به وذلك بـ(تبني الأبجدية اللاتينية للغة  التركية بدلاً من العربية) ومنعوا الأذان  باللغة العربية ومنعوا تدريس اللغة العربية في المدارس، أما العلمانيون  الشيوعيون في روسيا فأقبح وأشنع، وما الذي فعتله فرنسا منا ببعيد، حيث فرضت  - اخزاه الله- على المسلمين قسراً وظلما وعدوانا تعلم الفرنسية ومنع  العربية، وأيضا كانت هناك  محاولات استخدام العامية ومحاولة استبدال الأحرف  العربية باللاتينية في الدول العربية والله المستعان.
---------------------------------
الحياة  مدرسة، وبيت حكمة، ومركز دورات، ولا تلتفت يمنينا أو شمالاً إلا وترى من  الحكم والآيات التي تستفيد منها، إن نظرت إلى جماد، أو حيوان، أو حتى إلى  نفسك، فلن تعدم الفوائد الكثيرة، المهم هو إزالة حجاب الغفلة  عن قلبك، والسعي للتأمل فيما حولك بقلبك، والناظر في الكتاب الحكيم يجد  عدد كبير من الآيات التي تدعو الإنسان للتأمل والتفكر فيما حوله، ولا شك  أنَّ الهدف الأساسي من ذلك هو اخذ العبرة والعظة، قال تعالى: {(قُلِ انظُرُواْ مَاذَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا تُغْنِي الآيَاتُ وَالنُّذُرُ عَن قَوْمٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ)} ، وقال المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم  «(لا يُلدَغُ المؤمنُ من جُحْرٍ واحد مرتين)» ،  فالجحور كثيرة في جدا في حياتنا سواء ما لدغنا نحن منه أو ما لُدِغَ  غيرنا، وعلينا تجنب الإثنين معاً، وخلاصة مدرسة الحياة أنْ(خذ ما صفا، ودع  ما كدر !).
وإلى اللقاء بحلقة جديدة من الهمسات إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (6)
*

*سالم محمد 

*الحمد لله  الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب، أظهر الحقَّ بالحقِّ وأخزى الأحزاب، وأتمَّ  نورَه، وجعل كَيد الكافرين في تَبَاب، والصلاة والسلام على عبده الذي  خُلُقه الكتاب، ورأْيه الصواب، وقوله فصْل الخِطاب، وعلى من تبعه إلى يوم الحساب،  أما بعد فهذه الحلقة السادسة من سلسلة (همسات في كلمات)، والتي نسأل الله  أن ينفع بها وأن يجعلها من الكلمات الطيبات، والذخر بعد الممات، في يوم  الحسرات .. اللهم آمين:


•  النعمة لا تُعرَف حقيقةً إلا عند فقدها، أو نُدرتها، فالأمطار تصبح ضمن  أخبار الصحف في المناطق الصحراوية، بينما رؤية الشمس يعتبر يوم جميل ومناسب  للتنزه في المناطق غزيرة الأمطار، فسبحان الله، {الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُوا وَيَنشُرُ رَحْمَتَهُ وَهُوَ الْوَلِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ} .  ويمكن تطبيق هذا على مستوى فردي، فأغمض عينيك وتجول في بيتك لتحس بعمق عظم  نعمة البصر، وبالتالي لا تشاهد بها إلا ما أحل الله، أيضا هناك من يتبرم  من أولاده أحياناً، بينما من فَقَدَ أو فَقَدَتْ نعْمة الولد تتفطَّر  أفئدتهم شوقاً للذريِّة، ويبذلون الكثير من الأموال ويزورون عدد من الأطباء  في مناطق متعددة ليرزقوا بولد، أما أعظم نعمة فهي الهداية للإسلام ولكي  تحس وتشعر بعظم العطية الربانية لك انظر لمن يعبد شجر أو حجر أو بقر وأسوء  منهم من ينكر وجود خالق كل هؤلاء يعيشون جحيم لا يطاق، ويفتقرون إلى  الطمأنينة التي يتفيَّءْ ظِلالها المؤمن كل ساعة.. {لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ}.
***********
•  عندما تنطق بالشهادتين فهذا في الحقيقة عقد والتزام منك وتعهد بالتسليم  والاستسلام والتصديق والقبول والمحبة والانقياد لكل ما جاء عن الله ورسوله،  حتى لو لم تعلم الحكمة تحديدا، وإلَّا فكل نقطة في الشريعة وُجِدَت لِـحِكَمٍ عظيمة وليس واحدة، عَلِمَهَا من عَلِمَهَا وجَهَلَها مَن جَهَلَها، لأنها ببساطة  {مِن لَّدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ}،  وهذا من أشرف مقامات العبودية لله والتصديق بوعده ووعيده، فالذي يشهد أن  محمدا رسول الله -مثلا- عليه أن يصدقه فيما أخبر، ويطيعه فيما أمر، ويجتنب  ما نهى عنه وزجر، ويحذر كل الحذر من الابتداع فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:«من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد» .
***********
•  فضْل العلْم وأهميته أشهر من أن يُذكر، لكن علينا أن نعرف أن تفاضل الخلق  فيما بينهم حسب ما استفادوا من علمهم، وأشرف العِلْم علمك بخالقك، لذا  فالعلماء في منزلة رفيعة وقلبهم الأنبياء وذلك لأن العلماء ورثتهم، كما أن طلب العلم  يستطيعه كل أحد تقريبا لا سيما في هذا الزمان، فالعلم يرفع الوضيع، ويعز  الذليل، ويرشد الحيران، وقبل ذلك طريق إلى الجنان، فارتقِ في سُلَّمِ المجد  بطلب العلم والعمل به وأداء زكاته بنشره بين الناس، فالرفعة في الدنيا والآخرة للذين  {أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ} ، قال تعالى:  {يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ} 
***********
•  الدنيا دار حرْث وزرْع وعمَل، والآخر دار جزاء وحصاد، لكن قد يعجِّل الله  تعالى العقوبة لقوم في الدنيا مع ما ينتظرهم من العقاب الشديد في الآخرة {وَلَنُذيقنهم مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الأَدْنَى دُونَ الْعَذَابِ الأَكْبَرِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ} ،  وفي هذا تحذير لمن يمشي في طريقهم، وعبرة لمن تسوّل له نفسه العمل مثلهم  والتشبه بهم، وثبات للمؤمنين الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب وهم من الساعة  مشفقون؛ قال تعالى:{وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَواْ مِنكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُواْ قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ} عوقبوا  في الدنيا لِتَحايلهم على أوامر الله، لذلك علينا أن ننظر في أسبابِ هلاك  الذين خلوا قلبنا لنتجنب الأسباب حتى لا يحل علينا العقاب .. {قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ فَسِيرُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذَّبِينَ  }.
***********
• الكذب  من الخصال المذمومة بالفطرة، وهذا شيء متفق عليه بين العقلاء من كل  المشارب، لكن (من أعظم الناس إثمًا مَن يكذب على الله تعالى ورسله، فينسِب  إليهم ما لم يكن منهم)، والذين يكذبون على الله أو على رسوله أنواع فمنهم  من يخترع كلاما لم يقله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وينشره، وهذا وإن كان  مجرما إلا أنه من السهل معرفة دَجَلِه وكذبه، لكن هناك صنف آخر يفتري على  الله وعلى رسوله بتحريف المراد من نصوص الوحي، كمن يدعي أن قوله تعالى {لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ} إقرار  للكفار على ضلالهم والسماح لهم بالدعوة إليه في بلاد المسلمين، ويقولون  أنه حرية كفلها الإسلام، والإسلام جاء لإبطال الباطل لا التسامح في نشر  الباطل وترويجه وإفساد عقائد الناس وآخرتهم، فهؤلاء يحرفون الكلم عن  مواضعه، قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: فإن الله ذم الذين يحرفون الكلم عن  مواضعه، وهو متناول لمن حمل الكتاب والسنة، على ما أصَّله من البدع الباطلة.


وإلى همسات أخريات بإذن رب الأرض والسماوات.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (7)
*

*سالم محمد 

*الحمد لله الواحد القهار، مكور الليل على النهار ومكور على النهار، والصلاة والسلام على النبي المصطفى المختار، وعلى آله وصحابته الميامين الأبرار، أما بعد:

فمع  حلقة جديدة ومفيدة - إن شاء الله تعالى-  من هذه السلسلة، التي أسأل الله  أن يثقل بها موازين الحسنات، ويحط بها السيئات، والآن مع هذه الباقة:

 «لعلي لا ألقاكم بعد عامي هذا» ، هذه كلمة قالها المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام في حجة الوادع، في إشارة إلى قرب رحيله عن دنيانا، وفيها إشارة إلى الاغتنام لأمر قد لا يتكرر، هذه العبارة نفسها تقولها مواسم الخيرات لكنْ بلسان الحال، ومواسم الخيرات في حياة الإنسان كثيرة ومن أبرزها: عشر ذي الحجة، رمضان  لا سيما العشر الأواخر منه وغيرها، وهذه مواسم زمانية، وقد يكون الموسم  مكانيا كمن جاء إلى مكة أو إلى مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو المسجد  الأقصى، كما يشمل الاغتنام قد أشخاص كالوالدين، قفد يكونا اليوم فوق الأرض  وغدا في باطنها، كذلك العالِم الرباني، كل هذه تنادي بلسان الحال: (لعلي لا  ألقاكَ بعد عامي هذا)، فإذا كانت هذه النصيحة نصب عينيك فقل أن تضيع  موسماً للصالحات.
--------------------------
 (نصيب الأسد)، هذه مصطلح يذكر للاستحواذ على النصيب الأكبر من شيء ما، وهو ينطبق  اليوم تماما على نشرات الأخبار، حيث نصيب الأسد فيها للحرب الروسية  الأوكرانية، هذه الحرب التي أسقطت كثير من الأقنعة الزائفة، وفضحت الكثير  من الشعارات البراقة، وكشفت عقيدة الولاء والبراء التي يعيشها كهنة الديمقراطية العلمانية، وأظهرت أبرز صفاتهم وسماتهم ألا وهو الكيل بمكيالين، وهذا ليس جديد ولا مستغرب فقد قال لنا ربنا: {مَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَلاَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَن يُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ} ،  إذن فالحرب مستمرة على الإسلام والمسلمين، و(الذي لا يعلم أن أمريكا  وروسيا تريدان القضاء على الإسلام والمسلمين فهو مغفَّل أشبه بالبهائم) كما  قال العلامة الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى، (لَقَد كانَ فينا الظُلمُ فَوضى  فَهُذِّبَت *** حَواشيهِ حَتّى باتَ ظُلماً مُنَظَّما)
--------------------------
 ما أكثر ما كُتب في النجاح، وكثيرة تلك الكتب التي تحدثت  عنه، ولعل أكثر من يؤلف في النجاح هم الغرب، لكن معيار النجاح عندهم مختلف  تماما عما جاءت به الرسل، فقصارى النجاح عندهم أن تكون غنيا أو مشهور أو  غير ذلك من المقاييس الدنيوية، ولا غضاضة أن يكون نجاحك  في نشر الشرك   والمنكرات والفواحش كالرقص، أو صناعة وبيع الأصنام، أو حتى البغاء فهي  عندهم مهنة معترف بها وأيضًا (شريفة)، كما أنه لا مكان للآخرة في كتبهم،  فالنجاح عندهم  دنيوي فقط، وتجد أن هؤلاء الناجحين على مقياسهم يكثر فيهم  الاكتئاب الموصِل أحيانا إلى الانتحار، ولكن المتأمل في هدي النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم الذي جاء بكل ما يسعد الأنسان في الآخرة والأولى يجد الكثير من  مقومات النجاح، النجاح المتكامل الذي يشمل الروح والجسد، يشمل الدنيا والآخرة، يشمل الغني والفقير، والمشهور والمغمور وهنا إشارة إلى خلطة مكونة من أربعة عناصر للنجاح:
-  صلاة بخشوع  {قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ * الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ} 
-  ملازمة لذكر الله  {وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ} .
-  قيام الليل قال أبو سليمان( أهل الليل في ليلهم ألذ من أهل اللهو في لهوهم ولولا الليل ما أحببت البقاء في الدنيا‏)
-  سلامة الصدر فـ(أصل الدين الورع، وأفضل العبادة مكابدة الليل، وأقصر طريق للجنة سلامة الصدر) كما قال القاسم الجوعي رحمه الله.
--------------------------
رمضان محطة للتزود من الطاعات، ومدرسة للتدرب وترويض النفس على العبادات وحسن الأخلاق، وترك  مساوئها، وللتزود من الباقيات الصالحات، والعتق من النيران، وفضائل رمضان  كثيرة ومشهورة، ومنها تصفيد الشياطين، لكن للأسف تنشط شياطين الإنس ليمكروا  مكرا كبَّارا، ينفقون الأموال، ويعملون بجد واجتهاد، ويستعدون قبل قدوم  رمضان بأشهر، بل لعلهم بعد انقضاء رمضان السابق، وهذا الجهد والجهاد،  والمال والأوقات في سبيل الطاغوت، هدفهم الأسمى أن يغمسوك في نار تلظى،  فاحذر من لصوص الآخرة، الذين ما كفاهم أن يكونوا جنودا لإبليس حتى طمعوا في  عباد الله في شهر الخيرات يحاولون جرجرتهم معهم (نعم؛ دُعَاة على أبواب  جهنَّم، مَن أجابَهُم إليها قذَفُوه فيها)، فإذا نظرت في إنتاجهم الفني تجد  غالبه تشويه الإسلام العلماء والصالحين ونشر الفواحش بقوة، فالرذيلة عندهم أوكسجين حياتهم، والأخلاق الحسنة تزكم أنوفهم، وتشمئز منها نفوسهم.
--------------------------
 أخي المسلم هل أنت تاجر، الجواب كلنا تجار، لكن منا تجارة في حطام  الدنيا وهو محمود ما دام يعمل في تجارته بطاعة الله ويؤدي ما عليه الحقوق،  والصنف الأخر يتاجرون مع الله، حيث الربح مضمون بل ومضاعف ونسبة الخسارة  (صفر في المائة)، لكن تأمل في تجار الدنيا إنهم يستعدون للمواسم أتم  استعداد، ويحاولون أن يحققوا أكبر قدر من الربح ولو على حساب رفاهيتهم أو  راحتهم، وقبل ذلك لديهم خطة مسبقة ويتم تطويرها باستمرار حسب ظروف العمل،  حري بك أيها المسلم أن تكون أذكى من تجار هدفهم الربح المادي الذي حلاله  حساب وحرامه عقاب، فلا يدخلن عليك موسم للتجارة مع الله إلا وخطتك مكتوبة  عند رأسك  {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنفَقُوا  مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَّن  تَبُورَ} .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (8)
*

*سالم محمد 

*الحمد  لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، أما بعد: فمع  المجموعة الثامنة من باقات: همسات .. في كلمات، نسأل الله أن يبارك في  كاتبها وقارئها وكل منتفع بها:
عقيدة الولاء لأولياء الله، والبراءة من أعداء الله متأصلة في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه، ومن أساليب الأعداء لتمييع هذه العقيدة الحنيفية السمحة، تقسيم الناس إلى مسلمين وغير مسلمين، والله تعالى يقول: {هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ} ،  فحتى تَقْبَل بالكفر والظلال؛ يقال هذا غير مسلم وليس كافر، وإذا ما قرأت  القرآن تجد التحذير من الكفار وفضح أساليبهم لكن هؤلاء يوهمونك أن غير  المسلمين ليس كلهم كفار، ومن المعلوم أن مصطلح غير مسلمين لا وجود له في  القرآن، والبعض يستعمله مداهنة وخوفا من أن يقال له تكفيري، والتكفير قد  يكون بحق أو باطل، وهو حكم لله تعالى، فمن كفره الله كفرناه، ولو كره  المنافقون، وهذه اللوثة سرت وانتشرت حتى إن بعضهم لا يكفر اليهود  والنصارى أو من يسميهم (المسيحيين)، ووصل التطرف والغلو من بعضهم أن شهد  لهم بالجنة، وقبل ذلك يترحم على موتاهم. و(الصلاة على الكافر والدعاء له  بالمغفرة : حرام بنص القرآن والإجماع) كما قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله.
--------------
طابور  من القرون منذ أن بعث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم و(رأيت الناس يدخلون في  دين الله)،  من أعظم دلائل النبوة؛ إذْ كيف لبشر أن يَكذِبَ كل هذه القرون  وعلى كل هؤلاء البشر دون أن يكتشفه أحد، أو يخذله الله سبحانه وتعالى، كما  أن الحقائق التي جاء بها لم يوجد فيها ولا خطأ واحد، فكيف يمكن تأليف كتاب  قبل قرون عديدة ويتحدث عن أمور علمية كثيرة وغيبية، ولا يخطئ في مسألة  واحدة، والكتب والأفكار الموغلة في القدم والتي وصلت إلينا كالأفكار  اليونانية تحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات المغلوطة والمضحكة التي تبين أنها  خرافة بسبب التقدم في العلوم والاكتشافات، وهكذا هي كتب البشر، فيها ما  يكون اليوم حقيقة علمية؛ وبعد سنين عددا يكون خرافة مضحكة، فكل منصف درس  القرآن وتأمَّل فيه لابد وأن يصل إلى حقيقة أنه من عند الله عز وجل، نزل  على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
--------------
من  المشاريع الرائدة والنافعة (الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية)، ويشار إليها  لشهرتها بالموسوعة الفقهية، وقلَّ أن تجد طالب علم عموما، وطالب فقه خصوصا  فضلا عن العلماء  لم يستفد منها، (وهي دائرة معارف بصياغة عصرية, لتراث الفقه الإسلامي ...،  تجمع الأحكام الفقهية, وتعرضها من خلال عناوين ومصطلحات ... وكتابتها  بأسلوب مبسط)، والهدف منها (تسهيل العودة إلى الشريعة  الإسلامية لاستنباط الحلول القويمة منها لمشكلات القضايا المعاصرة)،  والعمل الموسوعي يتميز بكثرة مؤلفيه، واستيعابه، وسهولة الوصول إلى  المعلومة ومراجعها للاستزادة، والمسلمين بحاجة اليوم إلى موسوعات على غرار  هذه الموسوعة في مجالات عدة، خصوصا العقيدة، فأين جهود العلماء والحكام  والتجار لإخراج موسوعة للأمة تلم شعث علم العقيدة وتشمل جميع العقائد بما  فيها الباطلة وتفنيدها، حتى يقف عليها الباحث وطالب العلم، وتكون مجموعة في مكان واحد، يسهل الوصول إليه والمقارنة، وتكون ملجأ للدعاة لدحض الشبهات، وبيان عوار العقائد الجاهلية.
--------------
الناظر المتأمل في أحوال الأمم اليوم يجد بوضوح أزمة أخلاقية واضحة، فنرى مثلا تهافت الكثير من الدول على فرض مساوئ الأخلاق،  من فواحش ومنكرات، وشرك وظلم، وتكبر على الله عز وجل، حيث شجعوا على سب  الأنبياء والرسل واعتبروه (حرية)، مع عدم قبولهم للتعرض لأوثانهم بالطعن  بأي شكل كان، والحضيض الذي وصلت إليه الكثير من المجتمعات لا يكاد يصدق،  حيث أنهم جعلوا معيار الأخلاق لثلة من سفائهم، فما وافق أهوائهم قبوله  وأيدوه، وما لم حاربوه واعتبروه تخلف وفساد وانتهاك للحقوق، على المنطق  الفرعوني  {مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى} ،  بل تمادوا في ظلالهم وظلامهم حتى أنكروا أن تكون هناك مرجعية للأخلاق،  فقالوا بنسبية الأخلاق، فلا يمكن إطلاقا  - بحسب هذا النطق الهمجي العشوائي  الأعوج - تخطئة أي فعل أيًّا كان حتى إبادة جميع أهل الأرض، وبذلك انحدروا  إلى مستوى دون الحيوانات، والحقيقة أنه بقدر ابتعاد الانسان عن النبع  الصافي المتمثل في الوحي الإلهي، يكون شططه في أخلاقه، حتى يجعل إله هواه،  وينفي أن يكون للأخلاق معيار، قال تعالى ( {أَفَرَأَيْتَ  مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ  وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً  فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ} ).
--------------
التمادي  في عدم إنكار المنكر يجعل الناس يستمرؤن الباطل ويُشرَب في قلوبهم ويأكل  معهم ويشرب، بحيث ينكرون على من لم يُجارِهِم في باطلهم، وبمرور السنين،  وذهاب المصلحين أو تخاذلهم، تنمو شجرة الباطل من بدع وخرافات وظلم، ويصعب  زعزعتها أو اقتلاعها، لأن جذورها عميقة في نفوس المجتمع، ويحتاج المصلح إلى  جهد جهيد، وتضحية عظيمة؛ حيث يعاديه جل أفراد المجتمع في البداية لا سيما  (الملأ منهم) بل قد تكلفه حياته، لذا فالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  صمام أمان للمجتمعات ولو بكلمة، وذلك حتى يعرف الناس الباطل وإن وقع بعضهم  فيه، أو عجز صالحيهم عن دفعه، وقد قص الله علينا في القرآن طرفا من ذلك  كقوله تعالى: {وَإِنْ تَعْجَبْ فَعَجَبٌ قَوْلُهُمْ أَإِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا أَإِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ} ، فلم يقبلوا البعث بعد الموت واستنكروه مع إيمانهم بالخلق الأول، وأن الله على كل شيء قدير، وأيضا قوله تعالى:  {وَعَجِبُوا أَنْ جَاءَهُمْ مُنْذِرٌ مِنْهُمْ} ،  هنا استنكروا أن يكون الرسول من البشر، ولشدة انغماسهم في الشرك وعليه نشأ  الصغير، وهرم الكبير، أنكروا أن يكون الإله واحد، لأنهم نشأوا على تعدد  الآلهة ولو كانت من حجارة صماء، وحكى الله ذلك عنهم بقوله:  {أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ} ، فصار توحيد الخالق العليم القدير مالك الملك شيء عجاب.

وإلى اللقاء في باقات أخريات أن شاء الله

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات .. (9)
** سالم محمد* الحمد  لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، أما بعد: فمع  المجموعة التاسعة من باقات: همسات .. في كلمات، نسأل الله أن يبارك في  كاتبها وقارئها وكل منتفع بها:
الشهوة  الجنسية والميل إلى الجنس الآخر غريزة مركبة في البشر، وليست خطأ ولا عيبا  في حد ذاتها، ولكنها كالسيل إن لم توضع أمامه الحواجز والسدود دمَّر وأهلك  ما أمامه، والاسلام جاء بتهذيب هذه الشهوة، والسمو بها وجعلها مورد  للحسنات ومحاسن الأخلاق  والتآلف والتراحم، بينما في المناهج البشرية الوضعية الوضيعة كالعلمانية  واللبرالية والديمقراطية أُطْلق للشهوة العنان فاكتووا بنارها واصطلوا  بلظاها، وتخبطوا وانحدروا إلى مستوى أسفل من الحيوانات، فأقروا عمل قوم  لوط، بل حتى نكاح المحارم والبهائم، وأصبح الأمر عندهم سعار وفوضى ووصل  الأمر بهم بأن يحاربوا الرذيلة ويفرضوا على الناس قسرًا تأييد عمل قوم لوط  والعياذ بالله، أَلَا فلا نمش في نفس الطريق فنصل إلى ما وصلوا، ونهوي في  هوة سحيقة من الباطل، (فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَاأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ).
------------
الذين يتركون التعلم عموما والقراءة خصوصا فور انتهائهم من الجامعة أو المعهد واستلام الشهادة، هؤلاء لم يعرفوا العلم  حق المعرفة، ولعلهم طلبوا العلم لأجل الشهادة، والشهادة لأجل الوظيفة،  فإذا حصل -مَنْ هذا شأنه- على الوظيفة ألقى عصى الترحال، وحسِب أنه وصَل،  وهذا يعود لخلل في الهدف، فالهدف السائد عند الكثير - وللأسف - التعلم  للحصول على الدرجات والنجاح في الاختبار، ثم الشهادات ثم المال والجاه، ولا  مكان للتعبد لله بهذا العلم والإخلاص لله تعالى في طلبه وبثِّه، ومجاهدة  الأعداء به، والعلم النافع حتى ولو لم يكنْ متعلق بالشريعة فيما يسمى  بالعلوم التجريبية يمكن طلبها بإخلاص لله تعالى ونفع الناس ابتغاء وجه الله  فـ (أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم للناس)، والأمة محتاجة لجميع أنواع العلم  النافع، والذي يطلب علمًا  لأجل دنيا خسر خسرانا مبينًا، وقد يكون سببا في  هلاكه.
------------
مما يقضي على الشبهات والوساوس التي يلقيها شياطين الإنس والجن على المسلم استشعار علاقته بربِّه، فأنت مخلوق والله خالق، ( {وَخُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ ضَعِيفًا} ) والله ( {الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ} )،  وأنت ظلوم جهول والله عليم خبير، وأنت من ماء مهين والله الواحد القهار،  وأنت الفقير والله الغني الحميد، والنتيجة أنت عبد مقهور والله (عَزِيزٌ  ذُو انْتِقَامٍ)، أي أنك محتاج إلى عبادة الله والخضوع له قال تعالى:( {لَا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ} )،  وأما إنْ عصيت وتكبرت على ربك فقد قال الله: (وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ)، من ذلك يتبين أنَّ أي اعتراض على أوامر الله تعالى،  والطعن في الشريعة  هو قمة السفه والحمق، إذ أنك محتاج إلى الله في جميع أمرك ، واقع تحت سلطن  الله وقهره في كل لحظة، فكيف يكون في نفس شك أو حرج من أمر الله،  ومن  استحضر هذه المعاني فسوف يفرُّ إلى الله، ولن تقف في وجهه شبهة أو شهوة،  لأنه عرف ربه وعرف حقيقة نفسه، والنظر في القرآن وفي آيات الله الكونية مما  يعرِّف الانسان بنفسه وبخالقه جل وعلا.
------------
قد تجد من دعاة العلمانية  ومحاربو الفضيلة عبارات من مثل: الجهاز الذي تكتب به صنعه كافر، الكتاب  الذي تقرأ منه صنعه كافر، اللباس الذي تلبسه صنعه كافر، وهكذا يعدد لك بعض  الصناعات التي ابتكرها الكفار أو تفوقوا فيها، وهو بذلك ساخرا من الاسلام  والمسلمين لا سيما العلماء  والدعاة، وهذا منطق أعوج، إذ لا علاقة بين الصناعة وصحة المعتقد، أو صلاح  الأخلاق، والعلماء متخصصون في العلم الشرعي ولا يلزمهم اتقان العلوم  التجريبية الأخرى، بل النبي  صلى اله عليه وسلم استخدم سلاح صنعه كفار، واقتنى آنية صنعها كفار، ولبس  ثيابا نسجها كفار، وهلم جرّا، ورسالته واضحة قدمها في قوله: (إنما بعثت  لأتمَّمَ مكارم الأخلاق)، فالمسلم يقبل من الكافر العلم الدنيوي النافع  ويرفض ويحارب الرذيلة كالزنا وعمل قوم لوط، يقبل التقدم الصناعي ويرفض  الخرافات من مثل نظرية التطور واعتقاد أن أجدادنا قردة، كذلك يقبل المسلم  المعارف الإدارية النافعة ولا يلزم منه شرعنة قتل النفس  التي حرم الله بما يسمونه (حق الإجهاض)،كذلك لا صلة بين الاستفادة من  معادلات الفيزياء النافعة وسب الأنبياء بحجة (حرية التعبير)، الخلاصة أن كل  نافع مقبول ولو كان من كافر، وكل ورذيلة مرفوضة ولو كانت من مسلم.
------------
من  محاسن الشريعة الإسلامية محاربة الرذيلة ووسائلها وما يؤدي إليها، والدعوة  إلى الفضيلة وما يقرِّب منها، أبرز مثال على ذلك تحريم فاحشة الزنا وعمل قوم لوط، حيث جاءت الشريعة بأحكام كثيرة من ضمنها فرض الحجاب  على المسلمة، والأمر بغض البصر، ولكن هذا لا يعجب دعاة الرذيلة، فشجَّعوا  كل وسائل الرذيلة وحاربوا ما يمنعها أو يقللها، لذلك تجد هجومهم الشديد على  تغطية الوجه، والزواج المبكر والتعدد، وقد يتذرعون في تغطية الوجه مثلا  بأن المسألة خلافية، وتغطية الوجه من فضائل الأخلاق، ومحاسن الشرائع، ولا  يحاربه إلا جاهل أو عدو للفضيلة في قلبه مرض، والعلماء مجمعون قاطبة على الدعوة إلى تغطية الوجه وفضيلته، وإنما اختلفوا في وجوبه، والذين قالوا بالجواز اشترطوا لذلك شروط لا يذكرها عباد الشهوات، ومروجو الفواحش.
وإلى لقاء آخر في باقات أُخَر بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات .. (10)
*

* سالم محمد 

*الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلاةً  وسلاماً على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين ومع الحلقة العاشـ 10ـرة من سلسلة  (همسات في كلمات)، والتي نسأل الله أن ينفع بها وأن يجعلها من الكلمات  الطيبات، والذخر بعد الممات، في يوم الحسرات، والآن مع الـ همسات:

الإنسانية  هي كلمة مطاطية يُنصَر بها الباطل ويُرفَض بها الحق، وكثير من دعاتها  يعتبرون الفواحش عمل إنساني، والإنكار على المستهزئ بالأنبياء عمل لا  إنساني، ومن كانت مرجعيته الإنسانية فهو يجري خلف سراب، ولو سألته ما تعريف  الإنساني وغير الإنساني، وما هو الضابط لما هو أنساني وغير إنساني لحار في  ذلك ولم يستطع جواباً. فعلا سبيل المثال هناك سؤال أيها نقدم الإنسانية أم  الدين؟، وهنا سؤال المليون: ما هو الخير الذي تدعوا له الإنسانية وغير  موجود في الإسلام؟، فالإنسانية مذهب فوضوي عشوائي يشمل الكثير من الباطل  والتناقضات العجيبة، وليس له زمام ولا خطام ولا مرجعية ولا أساس، وهذا عين  الباطل، أما ما يدعون إليه من بعض مكارم الأخلاق فهي موجودة في الإسلام، بينما دعاة الإنسانية يتخبطون في ظلمات الجهل والخرافة والتناقض، بل والشرك أحيانا، فلنحذر ولنحذِّر منهم.
-----------------------------------------
هناك للأسف من يقلل من شأن الدعوة  إلى توحيد الله ونبذ الشرك والتحذير من وسائله، والحقيقة أن هؤلاء لو  تأملوا قليلا في القرآن والواقع لغيروا رأيهم، أما القرآن فالعناية فيه  بالتوحيد أوضح من الواضح، وأبين من البين، يكفيك أن أول ما يقوم به  الأنبياء ( {اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره} )، أما الواقع فنحن نعلم أنَّ ( «الدعاء هو العبادة» )،  وهناك الملايين ممن يدَّعون الإسلام ويصرِفون أهم عبادة لغير الله وهذا  عين الشرك، وأيضا التعلق بغير الله تعالى مستشري في الأمة، فهذا يتعلق  بقبر، وآخر بولي مزعوم، وثالث بإمام يعتقد زورا عصمته، وكل هؤلاء يدعون من  دون الله، ويُخافون ويُرجَون، وتسكب على عتبات أضرحتهم الدموع، وتنفق على  سدنتهم الملايين، والله المستعان، ونسى هؤلاء أو تناسوا قوله تعالى:( {وَأَنَّ الْمَسَاجِدَ لِلَّهِ فَلا تَدْعُوا مَعَ اللَّهِ أَحَدًا} )، وقول المصطفى ( {إذا سأَلتَ فاسألِ اللَّهَ ، وإذا استعَنتَ فاستَعِن باللَّ} هِ).
-----------------------------------------
من عيوب الديمقراطية عدم الثبات،  فهي تختلف من مكان إلى آخر، ومن زمن لآخر، فهناك ديمقراطيات تمنع بناء  المساجد، وأخرى تسمح، وكانت الديمقراطيات تحرم قتل الأجنة(الإجهاض)، وتهاجم  عمل قوم لوط، وبمرور الزمن أبيح قتل الأجنة وأصبح حق، وتم تشجيع عمل  الفاحشة الكبرى وأصبح مجرد مخالفتهم أو حتى عدم التصريح بتأييدهم إجرام،  باختصار الديمقراطية منهجية عشوائية عمياء لا تعرف معروفا ولا تنكر منكرا،  وليس في الديمقراطية هنا معيار موضوعي للتفريق بين الخير والشر والعدل  والظلم والصواب والخطأ، والسؤال المحير لهم: هل الديمقراطية حق أم باطل؟  وإذا كانت حق ما الدليل؟!!!!
-----------------------------------------
هناك  دعوة خبيثة منتشرة عالميا وهي المناداة بالمساواة، أما في الإسلام فقد قال  تعالى:(إن الله بأمر بالعدل ) وليس المساواة لأنها قد تكون ظلم، فعلى سبيل  المثال لم تساوي الشريعة  بين حق الأم والأب (أمك ثم أمك ثم أمك)، ولم تساو أيضا بين الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وبين أمته، فهو معصوم اختاره الله واصطفاه، فمن سبه خرج من  الإسلام ووجب إقامة الحد عليه باتفاق العلماء، وهذا ليس لآحاد أمته، والأمثلة كثيرة، بل إن الحياة تستحيل بالمساواة المطلقة، ولذا فهي شعار أجوف يرفعه كهنة العلمانية  واللبرالية والديمقراطية والنسوية، أخزاهم الله، وقد يقول قائل مساواة لكن  مقيدة، نقول ما ضابط هذا القيد؟ ومن أعطاهم الحق في أن يفرضوا قيودهم على  المسلمين؟ فالحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام والعقل.
-----------------------------------------
الجهاد نوعان: إما في سبيل الله أو سبيل الطاغوت لقوله تعالى:(  {الَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ  يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُواْ أَوْلِيَاء  الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا} )،  أما الجهاد في سبيل الله فضابطه (من قاتل لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا فهو  في سبيل الله)، أما الطاغوت فـ (كل ما تجاوز به العبد حده من معبود، أو  متبوع أو مطاع)، وكل من يحارب الإسلام اليوم من دعاة الديمقراطية أو  العلمانية أو اللبرالية أو النسوية هم مجاهدون لكنْ في سبيل الطاغوت، وهناك  من يجاهد من أجل التراب، يقدس تراب وطنه ويجاهد من أجله مع أن وطنه جماد،  لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يغني عنه شيئا، قال تعالى:( {وَلَقَدْ مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَجَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَعَايِشَ قَلِيلاً مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ} )،  فإن رأيت مجاهدون في سبيل طاغوت فاحمد لله أن أنجاك من ضلالهم، ولا تنسس  أن تجاهدهم، فالجهاد لا يقتصر على القتال بل يشمل الحجة والبرهان، ومنه  الرد على الشبهات وتفنيدها، ومناظرة رؤوس الباطل وفضحهم، قال تعالى: ( {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ} ).
وإلى اللقاء بحلقة جديدة من الهمسات إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*همسات في كلمات - 11
** سالم محمد* الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلاةً  وسلاماً على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، ومع الحلقة الحادية عشر من سلسلة  (همسات في كلمات)، والتي نسأل الله أن ينفع بها وأن يجعلها من الكلمات  الطيبات، والذخر بعد الممات، في يوم الحسرات، والآن مع الـ همسات:
 لن تعيش في الدنيا  إلا حياة واحدة، هي جلسة امتحان بعده تكرم أو تهان، ولا مجال للعودة  والاستعتاب، فإن كنت عاقلاً فلا تفوت فرصة لن تعود، وخسارتها تهوي بك في  جهنم وبئس المصير، لذلك سماه الله:  {(الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ)} ، وسمى عكسه  {( الْفَوْزُ الْمُبِينُ)} ،  {(الْفَوْزُ الْكَبِيرُ)} ،  {(الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ)} ،  ولا تغرنَّك قوة الباطل وأهله وضعف أهل الحق فنهاية المطاف الفوز لأهل  الحق وإن ماتوا مظلومين أو مطرودين، فالعبرة بالنهاية، والثبات على الحق،  وإلا فإن هناك أنبياء بعثهم الله بالبينات ولم يؤمِن بهم أحد، ونبينا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم خَرج من بلده خائفًا ومتخفيًا لوجود مؤامرة على قتله،  وهناك أنبياء سجنوا وطردوا بل وقتلوا،  {(قَالَ  مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ الْأَرْضَ  لِلَّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ)} .

هناك  من يعمل عمل خير كمساعدة فقير أو إحسان إلى يتيم، ويقول إنه عمل إنساني،  والسؤال: لمن عملت هذا العمل؟ فالذي أعطاك المال، والعقل وجعل في قلبك  الرحمة لتعطف على هذا المسكين، وجعلك تتغلب على حب المال وتنفقه، ويسر لك  من تعطيه المال؛ هو الله جل وعلى ثم تقول الإنسانية، سبحان الله  {(وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَكَفُورٌ)} ن وقال جل شأنه: {( إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ)}   أي (إن الإنسان لِنعم ربه لَجحود)، هل هناك خير في الإنسانية ولا يوجد في  الإسلام، ثم ما ضابط هذه الإنسانية وهل يمكن تعريفها؟ وما مرجعيتها!!!  والملاحظ أن عتاة المجرمين يدعون الإنسانية، وكهنة العلمانية  واللبرالية والديمقراطية عموما يعتبرون الكثير من شرائع الإسلام غير  إنسانية لا سيما الحدود، فمفهوم الانسانية غامظ ولا ضابط صحيح له، ومن يدخل  الأعداء بين المسلم وعبوديته لله الخالق البارئ سبحانه،  {(قُلْ  إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ * لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ)} .

السير على خطى الأنبياء يعني الثبات  على المبادئ، والثبات على المبادئ يعني غضب طائفة لا تقبل الحق لا سيما  (الملأ منهم)، ولذا تجد أن أكثر من يعارض دعوة الأنبياء الإصلاحية هم  عِلْية القوم والملأ منهم، كقوله تعالى: {( وَانْطَلَقَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْهُمْ أَنِ امْشُوا وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ يُرَادُ) } وهؤلاء  يرفضون الحق لأسباب منها: خوفًا أن يُسْحب البساط من تحتهم في وجاهة  المجتمع، أو تكبرًا من اتِّباع شخص ليس منهم أو يرونه دونهم، أو خوفا من  العدل بينهم وبين ضعفاء الناس الذي يقتاتون على ظلمهم، ويصعدون على أكتافهم  وغير ذلك، إذن الثبات على المبادئ يعني الكثير والكثير من الأعداء، وهذا  ليس بمستغرب أبدا، لأن انتزاع الناس من ظلمات الجهل والشرك ليس بالأمر  الهين، قال تعالى:( وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ)  ولكن الحق أحق أن يُتَّبعْ، وقد حُسِمَ هذا الأمر في كتاب ربِّنا، فقال  تعالى: {( لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ)}  وقال تعالى: {( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا مِنَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ هَادِيًا وَنَصِيرًا)} ،  وكثير من آيات القرآن تذم الكثرة الضالة من الناس، فالحق بالحجج والبينات،  لا بالكثرة، مثل قوله تعالى: وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا  يَعْلَمُونَ).

مما يفرح النفس، ويبهج الفؤاد، تسابق المسلمين لخدمة القرآن الكريم، وهذا على مستوى الشعوب جلي وواضح، أما على مستوى الحكومات، فإن أغلب الحكومات الإسلامية، تأخذ من القرآن وتترك، وهذا من سمات اليهود قال الله عنهم: {(أَفَتُؤْمِنُون  َ  بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ  ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ  عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ)} ، فنرى الكثير  من الحكومات الإسلامية تغدق الأموال والتكريم لحفاظ القرآن وتنفق الأموال  لإقامة المسابقات المحلية والدولية، مع أن القرآن نزل ليطبق في حياة الناس،  لا أن يُفصَل عن الحياة أو الحكم كما يزعم كهنة العلمانية، فالحاكم المسلم  سيسأله الله عن تطبيق القرآن والحكم به بين الناس، ولن يسأله لمَ لم يقم  مسابقة دولية في الحفظ، أو لم يطبع ملايين النسخ من المصاحف، وإن كان هذا  عمل جليل ومطلوب، ولكن علينا العلم  بـ(أن المقصد من إنزال القرآن هو الهداية بإخراج الناس من ظلمات الباطل  إلى نور الحق)، ولا يتأتى ذلك إلا بتطبيقه وجعله نبراسًا في جميع شئون  الحياة، وعلى رأسها الحكم، إذ من المستحيل أن يكون القرآن منهج لحياة  المسلمين ولا دخل له في الحكم، فهل توجد حياة بلا حكم ولا سياسة !!!

هناك  في العالم الكثير من الجمعيات التي تهدف إلى مساعدة الناس في مأكلهم  وعلاجهم، ولا شك أننا مأمورين بالإحسان إلى الناس جميعا بما فيهم الكفار،  فقد حثنا رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله « (أَحَبُّ الناسِ إلى اللهِ أنفعُهم للناسِ)» ، وقال أيضًا: «(فُكُّوا العانِيَ، يَعْنِي: الأسِيرَ، وأَطْعِمُوا الجائِعَ، وعُودُوا المَرِيضَ)»  وقبل ذلك قال تعالى: {(  لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ  وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا  إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ)} ، وأعظم إحسان إلى الكافر تقدِّمه له، ليس مالا ولا أكلا، ولا دفع تكاليف علاج، أفضل وأعظم بر وإحسان هو دعوته إلى الله وإنقاذه من النار، وبالتالي ضمان السعادة الأبدية في جنات ونهر، لذا جاء في الحديث: «( عَجِبَ اللَّهُ مِن قَوْمٍ يَدْخُلُونَ الجَنَّةَ في السَّلاسِلِ)»  والمسلم يجاهد في سبيل الله وقد تُزهَق روحُه في سبيل الله وذلك لإيصال الحق للكافر نقيا وإنقاذ من الظلمات إلى النور، قال تعالى: {(لَكِنِ  الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ جَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ  وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْخَيْرَاتُ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ)}  فهل رأيتم أخلاق أفضل من أخلاق الإسلام!

وصلى الله على البشير النذير والسراج المنير، وإلى حلقة قادمة بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (12)
** سالم محمد* الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلاةً  وسلاماً على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين ومع الحلقة الثانية عشر من سلسلة (همسات  في كلمات)، والتي نسأل الله أن ينفع بها وأن يجعلها من الكلمات الطيبات،  والذخر بعد الممات، في يوم الحسرات، والآن مع الـ همسات:
✹ عقيدة الولاء لأولياء الله، والبراءة من أعداء الله متأصلة في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه، ومن أساليب الأعداء لتمييع هذه العقيدة الحنيفية السمحة، تقسيم الناس إلى مسلمين وغير مسلمين، والله تعالى يقول:(  {هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ} )،  فحتى تَقْبَل بالكفر والضلال؛ يقال هذا غير مسلم وليس كافر، وإذا ما قرأت  القرآن تجد التحذير من الكفار وفضح أساليبهم لكن هؤلاء يوهمونك أن غير  المسلمين ليس كلهم كفار، والله تعالى يقول:( {إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا} )   ومن المعلوم أن مصطلح غير مسلمين لا وجود له في القرآن، والبعض يستعمله  مداهنة وخوفا من أن يقال له تكفيري، والتكفير قد يكون بحق أو باطل، وهو حكم  لله تعالى، فمن كفره الله كفرناه، ولو كره المنافقون، وهذه اللوثة سرت  وانتشرت حتى إن بعضهم لا يكفر اليهود  والنصارى أو من يسميهم (المسيحيين)، ووصل التطرف والغلو من بعضهم أن شهد  لهم بالجنة، وقبل ذلك يترحم على موتاهم، و(الصلاة على الكافر والدعاء له  بالمغفرة : حرام بنص القرآن والإجماع) كما قال النووي   رحمه الله. 
----------------
✹  طابور من القرون منذ أنْ بعُث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم و(الناس يدخلون  في دين الله)، وهذا من أعظم دلائل النبوة؛ إذْ كيف لبشر أن يَكذِبَ كل هذه  القرون وعلى كل هؤلاء البشر دون أن يكتشفه أحد، أو يخذله الله سبحانه  وتعالى، كما أن الحقائق التي جاء بها لم يوجد فيها ولا خطأ واحد، فكيف يمكن  تأليف كتاب قبل قرون عديدة ويتحدث عن أمور علمية كثيرة وغيبية، ولا يخطئ  في مسألة واحدة، والكتب والأفكار الموغلة في القدم والتي وصلت إلينا  كالأفكار اليونانية تحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات المغلوطة والمضحكة التي  تبين أنها خرافة بسبب التقدم في العلوم والاكتشافات، وهكذا هي كتب البشر،  فيها ما يكون اليوم حقيقة علمية؛ وبعد سنين عددا يكون خرافة مضحكة، فكل  منصف درس القرآن وتأمَّل فيه لابد وأن يصل إلى حقيقة أنه من عند الله عز  وجل، نزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من عند القائل: «أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا».
----------------
✹  من المشاريع الرائدة والنافعة (الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية)، ويشار إليها  لشهرتها بالموسوعة الفقهية، وقلَّ أن تجد طالب علم عموما، وطالب فقه خصوصا  فضلا عن العلماء  لم يستفد منها، (وهي دائرة معارف بصياغة عصرية, لتراث الفقه الإسلامي ...,  تجمع الأحكام الفقهية, وتعرضها من خلال عناوين ومصطلحات ... وكتابتها  بأسلوب مبسط)، والهدف منها (تسهيل العودة إلى الشريعة  الإسلامية لاستنباط الحلول القويمة منها لمشكلات القضايا المعاصرة)،  والعمل الموسوعي يتميز بكثرة مؤلفيه، واستيعابه، وسهولة الوصول إلى  المعلومة ومراجعها للاستزادة، والمسلمين بحاجة اليوم إلى موسوعات على غرار  هذه الموسوعة في مجالات عدة، خصوصا العقيدة، فأين جهود العلماء والحكام  والتجار لإخراج موسوعة للأمة تلم شعث علم العقيدة وتشمل جميع العقائد بما  فيها الباطلة وتفنيدها، حتى يقف عليها الباحث وطالب العلم،  وتكون مجموعة في مكان واحد، يسهل الوصول إليها والمقارنة، وتكون ملجأ  للدعاة بل ولعامة الناس لدحض الشبهات، وبيان عوار العقائد الجاهلية، ( {وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ} ).
----------------
✹ الناظر المتأمل في أحوال الأمم اليوم يجد بوضوح أزمة أخلاقية واضحة، فنرى مثلا تهافت الكثير من الدول على فرض مساوئ الأخلاق،  من فواحش ومنكرات، وشرك وظلم، وتكبر على الله عز وجل، حيث شجعوا على سب  الأنبياء والرسل واعتبروه (حرية)، مع عدم قبولهم للتعرض لأوثانهم بالطعن  بأي شكل كان، والحضيض الذي وصلت إليه الكثير من المجتمعات لا يكاد يصدق،  حيث أنهم جعلوا معيار الأخلاق لثلة من سفائهم، فما وافق أهوائهم قبلوه  وأيدوه، وما لم حاربوه واعتبروه تخلف وفساد وانتهاك للحقوق، على المنطق  الفرعوني  {(مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى)} ،  بل تمادوا في ضلالهم وظلامهم حتى أنكروا أن تكون هناك مرجعية للأخلاق،  فقالوا بنسبية الأخلاق، فلا يمكن إطلاقا  - بحسب هذا المنطق الهمجي  العشوائي الأعوج - تخطئة أيِّ فعل أيًّا كان حتى إبادة جميع أهل الأرض،  وبذلك انحدروا إلى مستوى دون الحيوانات، والحقيقة أنه بقدر ابتعاد الإنسان  عن النبع الصافي المتمثل في الوحي الإلهي، يكون شططه في أخلاقه، حتى يجعل  إلَههُ هواه، وينفي أن يكون للأخلاق معيار، قال تعالى  {(أَفَرَأَيْتَ  مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ  وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً  فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ)} .
----------------
✹ التمادي  في عدم  إنكار المنكر يجعل الناس يستمرؤن الباطل ويُشرَب في قلوبهم ويأكل  معهم ويشرب، بحيث ينكرون على من لم يُجارِهِم في باطلهم، وبمرور السنين،  وذهاب المصلحين أو تخاذلهم، تنمو شجرة الباطل من بدع وخرافات وظلم، ويصعب  زعزعتها أو اقتلاعها، لأن جذورها عميقة في نفوس المجتمع، ويحتاج المصلح إلى  جهد جهيد، وتضحية عظيمة؛ حيث يعاديه جل أفراد المجتمع في البداية لا سيما  (الملأ منهم) بل قد تكلفه حياته، لذا فالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  صمام أمان للمجتمعات ولو بكلمة، وذلك حتى يعرف الناس الباطل وإن وقع بعضهم  فيه، أو عجز صالحيهم عن دفعه، وقد قص الله علينا في القرآن طرفا من ذلك  كقوله تعالى: {(وَإِنْ تَعْجَبْ فَعَجَبٌ قَوْلُهُمْ أَإِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا أَإِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ)} ، فلم يقبلوا البعث بعد الموت واستنكروه مع إيمانهم بالخلق الأول، وأن الله على كل شيء قدير، وأيضا قوله تعالى:  {(وَعَجِبُوا أَنْ جَاءَهُمْ مُنْذِرٌ مِنْهُمْ)} ،  هنا استنكروا أن يكون الرسول من البشر، ولشدة انغماسهم في الشرك وعليه نشأ  الصغير، وهرِم الكبير، أنكروا أن يكون الإله واحد، لأنهم نشأوا على تعدد  الآلهة ولو كانت من حجارة صماء، وحكى الله ذلك عنهم بقوله:  {(أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ)} ، فصار توحيد الخالق العليم القدير مالك الملك شيء عجاب.

--------------------------------------------------
وإلى اللقاء في همسات أخريات، بإذن رب الأرض والسماوات

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (13)
*

* سالم محمد 
*
الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلاةً  وسلاماً على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين ومع الحلقة الثالثة عشر من سلسلة (همسات  في كلمات)، والتي نسأل الله أن ينفع بها وأن يجعلها من الكلمات الطيبات،  والذخر بعد الممات، في يوم الحسرات، والآن مع الـ همسات: 

✹  هناك أنواع متعددة للتأليف منها ما انتشر في القرن الماضي الذي برز فيه فن  كتابة المقالة، وكانت الصحف والمجلات ميدان ذلك الفن، ثم جمعت ما تفرق من  تلك المقالات فصارت كتابا، فكثير من الكُتَّاب جمع مقالاته أو جمعها غيره  لتكون في مكان واحد بين دفتي كتاب، هذا النوع من الكتب لازال موجودا، ونحن  اليوم في زمن التدوين المصغر وأشهر تطبيق لذلك التغريدات، وظهرت في هذا  الزمان كتبا أصلها تغريدات، وهناك الكثير من الحسابات النافعة التي لو جمعت  تغريداتها في كتاب لكانت نافعة ومسلية في نفس الوقت،  لأن التغريدة قصيرة فلا يمل منها القارئ، فتكون وجبة سهلة الهضم لمن  يعانون من سوء هضم الكتب، كما أنها مناسبة للقراءة في السفر والمواصلات  العامة وأماكن الانتظار بخلاف المقالات الطويلة، كما أن جمع تغريدات في  مجال ما في كتاب واحد كالتربية مثلا، سيكون مفيدًا، وينتشر على أوسع نطاق،  فمن لم يستطع أن يغرد فليجمع المفيد من التغريدات في باقة ويقدمها للناس،  فاختيار المرء جزء من عقله، ولعله يكون من العلم الذي يُنتفع به، والصدقة الجارية.
---------------------
✹ الزواج  نعمة عظيمة وآية من آيات الله الباهرة، وأول ليلة فيه توصف بليلة العمر،  والشهر الذي يليها بشهر العسل، ثم تتناقص حلاوة هذا العسل وقد تنعكس إلى  علقم، ما يعنينا هنا هو أنه بمرور الأيام يسيطر الروتين اليومي على حياة  الزوجين، وتبدأ الرتابة والكآبة تتسلل إلى المملكة الصغيرة، ولكن هناك أمور  كثيرة تنعش عش الزوجية وتجدد فيه البهجة والسرور، وتطرد الملل وتكسر  الروتين وتزيح الكآبة وتقضي على الرتابة، من أعظمها الاجتماع على طاعة  الله، والطاعات أنواع عديدة، ويمكن للزوجين الاجتماع على مائدة القراءة  عموما ومدارسة القرآن خصوصا، أما الكتب فكثيرة أيضا ولكن كتب السيرة وقصص  الأنبياء والصالحين تجمع بين المتعة والفائدة، ومن الطاعات أيضاً الصيام إن تيسر ذلك فإن الصوم يذهب وحر الصدر، وساعات السحور والإفطار فيها الهدوء والسكينة والبهجة للنفوس والسرور وواقع رمضان خير شاهد، حيث تلتقي في موائد السحور والإفطار الأرواح والأبدان، وتقوى بذلك أواصر المحبة المودة في العائلة .
---------------------
✹  من عظمة وروعة الإسلام أن فيه جنة الذِّكر، فكل حال تقريبا لها ذكر خاص،  من التقلب أثناء النوم ليلاً مروراً بالاستيقاظ والطعام واللباس، حتى قضاء  الحاجة لها آدابها وأذكارها، هذا فضلاً عن الذكر المطلق، ومن الأذكار  التي يغفل عنها كثير من الناس أذكار طرفي النهار وفيها أجر عظيم وحفظ  للعبد من الأمراض الحسية والمعنوية والشهوات والشبهات، ربما لكثرتها حيث  يظن البعض أن عليه الإتيان بها كلها، وهذا خطأ بل يمكنه قول بعضها، ومن  أكثر ما يعين على ذلك، حفظها أو حفظ القصير منها، فالحافظ للأذكار يسهل  عليه قولها في أي مكان وعلى أي حال مناسب، هذا يقودنا إلى الأهمية العظمى  لغرس هذا الأذكار في عقول أبنائنا منذ نعومة أظفارهم حتى تكون سبب لحفظهم  وسجية في مقتبل أعمارهم، وللأسف الشديد أن تعليم الأذكار مفقود في مناهج  المسلمين إلا ما رحم ربك، كما أن مما سهل قول أذكار طرفي النهار على المسلم  وجودها في جواله الذي يرافقه في حله وترحاله.
---------------------
✹  التسول من الظواهر السيئة والمنتشرة في المجتمعات، والمتسولون أصناف منهم  الصادق والعاجز، أي أنه محتاج فعلا وعاجز عن سد حاجته أو حاجة أبناءه،  ومنهم صنف محتاج ولكنه كسول، جرب التسول فوجد أنه يجذب مال بلا تعب؛ كل ما  يحتاجه فقط اختلاق قصة مؤثرة، والأهم إلقاؤها بأسلوب آسر ومؤثر، ولو كانت  من نسج الخيال، بالإضافة إلى ثياب رثه، وشعر أشعث أغبر، وتكون هيئته يرثى  لها، وصنف آخر من المتسولين يسأل تكثُّرًا، أي عنده ما يكفيه لكن وجد أن  التسول تجارة مريحة ومربحة، فيكفي أن يظهر أنه صاحب عاهة أو أنه أعمى،  وبعضهم يعطف رجليه بحيث تبدوا مقطوعتين، وهكذا ... وإذا ما رأيت مستول  فاحمد الله أن عافاك مما ابتلاه به إن كان محتاجا مستحق أن أغناك، وكف ماء  وجهك أن تريقه من أجل لقمة لك أو لأولادك فـ «(مَنْ  أَصْبَحَ مِنْكُمْ آمِنًا فِي سِرْبِهِ ، مُعَافًى فِي جَسَدِهِ ،  عِنْدَهُ قُوتُ يَوْمِهِ ، فَكَأَنَّمَا حِيزَتْ لَهُ الدُّنْيَا  بِحَذَافِيرها)» ، وإن كان كاذبا احمدِ الله أن جنبك طريق الكسب المحرم هذا؛ فإن  «(مَنْ سأل الناس أموالهم تكثُّرًا، فإنما يسأل جمرَ جهنَّم، فَلْيَسْتَقِلَّ أو لِيَسْتَكْثِرَ) .
---------------------
✹  في البشر يوجد ناجحون وفاشلون، وبينهم فروق كثيرة، ومن هذه الفروق أن  الناجح يستفيد مما حوله من الظروف ولو كانت في غاية السوء والإحباط، ويحول  المحن إلى منح، والعقبات والمعوقات إلى بطولات، بالمقابل الفاشل توجد لديه  الكثير من الفرص والمزايا ولا يستفيد منها، بل يصل به الأمر إلى لوم  الآخرين على فشله، فيبرئ نفسه ويلوم غيره، وبهذا يبقى في قاع الإحباط ولا  يقوم منها إلا أن يشاء الله، ولو نظرنا إلى حياة الناجحين وعلى رأسهم  الأنبياء وورثتهم من العلماء  الربانيين نجد أنهم لم يجدوا بساط أحمر فرش لهم ليصلوا إلى ما وصلوا إليه،  وإنما تعرضوا لجميع أنواع المعوقات والمحاربة بل والقتل أحيانا، فنبينا  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث في قوم يعبدون حجارة ويأكلون الميتة ويعتدي  فيهم القوي على الضعيف، ولم يلقِ اللوم على أحد وتواني بل قال له ربه  {(قم فأنذر)} ، وقال له أيضا: {(فاصدع بما تؤمر)} ،فقام  بالأمانة خير قيام، وبلغ الرسالة أتم بلاغ، ولذلك من أفضل العلاجات لمشكلة  الكسل والتواني هو مصاحبة الناجحين، أو قراءة سيرهم وعلى رأسهم الأنبياء  صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم، فهذا هو الوقود الذي يتحرك به الناجح، والحرارة  التي تذيب جليد الكسل، والشعلة التي تضيء درب المجتهد، فلنبادر إلى  الصالحات حتى نصل إلى  {(جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَمَسَاكِنَ  طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ ذَلِكَ  هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ)}
---------------------

وإلى اللقاء في همسات أخريات، بإذن رب الأرض والسماوات

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (14)
*
* سالم محمد 
*
الحمد لله العزيز الوهاب،  الكبير المتعال، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله وأزكاهم، وأعبدهم  وأتقاهم، سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم، أما بعد فها قد وصلنا بفضل الله  ومنته إلى الحلقة الرابعة عشر من هذه السلسة التي نسأل الله أن يجعل لها  القبول، وأن تكون لبنة في سبيل الإصلاح.
✹ من أعظم الآثام الكذب على الله ورسله، (وقد ذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى كُفْر من تعمد الكذب عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم) ومن (زعم أن النبي أوجب شيئا لم يوجبه ، أو حرم شيئا لم يحرمه ، فقد كذب على الله) وفي هذا الزمن  يمكن نشر أي شيء تقريبًا وبمنتهى السهولة واليسر، فعلينا التحري قبل  النشر، فأعداء الإسلام من المنافقين والكافرين وسائر أهل الأهواء والبدع  يجتهدون في نشر باطلهم، فربما التبس على بعض الناس شيئا مما ينشرونه، ومن  طرقهم الخبيثة أنهم يفتعلون قصة أو اكتشاف علمي وأنه وُجِد مصداقه في  القرآن ثم ينشرونه فيتلقفه بعض الجهلة بحسن نية وينشره معتبرا أن ذلك من  دلائل صحة الإسلام،  فالتثبت التثبت، والحمد لله فكما أن النشر سهل فالتحقق  من صحة الأحاديث وما ينسب للصحابة سهل أيضا ولكن لنعلم أن (أعظم الناس  إثمًا من يكذب على الله تعالى ورسله، فينسب إليهم ما لم يكن منهم) ويكفينا  في ذلك قول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم  «(إنَّ كَذِبًا عليَّ ليس ككذبٍ على أحدٍ ، فمن كذب عليَّ مُتعمِّدًا ، فلْيتبوَّأْ مقعدَه من النَّارِ)»
---------------
✹ الاختراعات  كثيرة جداً بل لا يكاد يمر يوم حتى تسجل براءات اختراع جديدة، ولكن هناك  مخترعات غيرت حياة البشرية، منها الطباعة، فبعد أن كان الشخص يحتاج إلى  أسابيع لنسخ كتاب واحد، وإن أراد شراءه فبثمن باهض، أصبحت المطابع تقذف  بملايين النسخ وبجودة خيالية، وبذلك (أضحى الكتاب أحد أكثر السلع تداولاً  بين الناس) وبذلك انتشرت المكتبات العامة والخاصة، واستبدلت وظيفة النُّساخ  التي كانت رائجة بمن يجيد الطباعة بسرعة، وتطورت الطباعة وحصلت فيها قفزات  وقفزات،  بعد ذلك ظهرت الكتب الإلكترونية، ثم تحويل الصوت إلى نص، وما  ندري ماذا يأتي في قادم الأيام، فسبحان الله العظيم، والحمد لله على ما يسر  من طلب العلم ونشره، وبذلك يصبح العمل بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  «(بَلِّغُوا عَنِّي ولو آيَةً)»  ميسور لكل أحد حتى الطفل ما دون الروضة والشيخ الفاني، والجاهل الذي لا يحسن كتابة اسمه.
---------------
✹ معروفة  مكانة العلم وطلبه، سواء الشرعي أو الدنيوي، مع أن العلم الدنيوي يمكن أن  يرفع المرء درجات عند الله إذا حَسُنتْ نيته، ولكن هناك مشكلة تطل برأسها  وتسبب الحرج للمتعلم، هذه المشكلة هي تعدد وسائل التعليم، فسبحان الله من  كثرة هذه الوسائل يحتار المتعلم أيها يأخذ، وبأي طريق يسلك، فإذا ما جرب  واحدة قال هذه، هذه، ثم تتعرض له أخرى فيجربها ويقول هذه هذه، فالمواقع  كثيرة، والتطبيقات متعددة، وقبل ذلك المنصات والأكاديميات والجامعات  المفتوحة، فالبرامج العلمية لا حصر لها ولا عد، وبجميع الأنواع: المكتوب  والمسموع والمرئي والتفاعلي، وبشهادات وبدونها، والحل في رأيي أنه في حالة  طلب العلم الشرعي فلا أفضل من التفرغ عند العلماء  والمشائخ، وهذا صعب أو متعذر على الكثير، فيستشير أهل العلم مبينا لهم  حالة من عُمُر ووقت فراغ وطبيعة عمله، فهؤلاء يختلف بعضهم عن بعض، أما في  حالة الوسائل الأخرى فسؤال أهل الخبرة والتجربة، لأن ما يناسب فلان قد لا  يناسبك، وهنا نقطة مهمة وهي تشجيع الشباب  على النهل والاغتراف من العلم والمعرفة في أمور دينهم ودنياهم، فالشاب في  بداية عمره حر طليق من كثير من المسؤوليات وعنده الفراغ الكثير الذي يعد –وللأسف-  مشكلة عند بعضهم، فعلى المربي أن يدفع مربيه للعلم النافع فهو ميسور  ،  فينظر ما هو شغف وميول ابنه أو ابنته فيوجه إلى منابع العلم التي تروي ظمأه  وتشفي غليله، ولو أن أهل الخير والدول من ورائهم جعلوا التعليم بمال فمثلا  من اجتاز دورة كذا فله من المال كذا، لكان ذلك خيرا عميمًا، ولننظر مثلا  إلى الأموال التي تنفق على الرياضة ماذا لو ذهب عُشرُها في خدمة طلاب العلم  النافع بنوعيه الشرعي والدنيوي لكانت النتائج باهرة، واستبدل الشباب  التافه والمضر بالنافع لهم ولأمتهم.
---------------
✹ أمرنا الله بالتفكر في آياته، وآيات الله منها ما هو مسطور (القرآن)، والآخر منظور، وهو كل ما خلق الله بما فيه أنت  {(وَفِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ)} ، والتفكر عبادة جليلة قال تعالى: {( إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ)} ، وأثنى على المتفكِّرين بقوله: {(وَيَتَفَكَّرُو  نَ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ)}   ونِعَمُ الله تعالى ترافقك في كل مكان، وتحيط بك من كل جهة،  والتفكر في  آيات الله يزيد في قلب المؤمن عظمة الله ومحبته وجلالته ويزرع الحياء  منه سبحانه، وما أكثر الإشارة في القرآن إلى عددا من آيات الله كالسماوات  والأرض والشمس والقمر والليل والنهار، وغيرها كثير من المخلوقات العظيمة  التي تدل بدورها على عظمة فاطرها وخالقها سبحانه، والتفكر عبادة وهي ميسورة  على من يسرها الله عليه، فهي لا تحتاج إنفاق مال ولا بذل جهد بدني بل لا  تحتاج حتى إلى حركة اللسان، فإذا كان القلب حيًّا، فلا يمر به شيء إلا وله فيه عبرة وفكْر.
---------------
✹ الناظر في حال المسلمين يجد كثير منهم مهتم بسماع القرآن، خصوصاً أثناء قيادة السيارة والمواصلات والبيوت خصوصاً النساء،  وهذا جميل وثوابه جزيل، لكن قلَّ أن تجد حتى من طلبة العلم من يستمع  للسنة، نعم الاستماع للسنة علْم عظيم، والسنة مبيِّنة للقرآن والعمل به،  وفيها التطبيق العملي لكتاب الله، كما أن فيها سيرة وهدي النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم الذي أمرنا بالاقتداء به  {(لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ)} ،  فعلينا أن نضيف إلى الاستماع إلى القرآن الاستماع للسنة وللتفسير وهناك  تفاسير متوفرة صوتيا ومجانا كتفسير السعدي والمختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم،  وأيضا نستمع لسيرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن الكتب الصوتية الرائعة  في ظلال السيرة، بالإضافة إلى الاستماع إلى دواوين السنة بدءً بالأربعين  النووية ورياض لصالحين وعمدة الأحكام واللؤلؤ والمرجان في اتفق عليه  الشيخان وغيرها كثير، فلماذا نحرم أنفسنا من كلام خرج من أطيب فم، وأفصح  لسان، بأعذب بيان، والاستماع للكتب الصوتية انتشر عند الناس، لكن غالب ما  يسمعون الروايات، وكتب تنمية الذات المترجمة، حيث من ألفها لا يهمه إلا  الدلالة على الدنيا وملذاتها ولا مكان فيها للمستقبل الأبدي بعد الموت، وللحصول على الكثير من الكتب النافعة بصورة مجانية فعليه بـ مشروع الكتاب الناطق على شبكة الألوكة، ففيه الكثير من الكتب في مجالات مختلفة.

وإلى اللقاء في همسات أخريات، بإذن رب الأرض والسماوات

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (15)
** سالم محمد 
*الحمد لله العزيز الوهاب،  الكبير المتعال، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله وأزكاهم، وأعبدهم  وأتقاهم، سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم، أما بعد فها قد وصلنا بفضل الله  ومنَّته إلى الحلقة الخامسة عشر من هذه السلسة التي نسأل الله أن يجعل لها  القبول، وأن تكون لبنة في سبيل الإصلاح وراية تهدي إلى طريق الفلاح:
✹ من مفاخر ديننا الحنيف أنه دعا إلى محاسن الأخلاق  ونبذ وحارب مساوئها، ومن هذه الفضائل الاعتراف لكل ذي فضل بفضله، فالله  سبحانه هو الوهاب المنان الكريم، وأفضل البشر منة علينا هم الأنبياء عموماً  ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خصوصاً، وأيضا وورثة الأنبياء لأنهم هم من  نقلوا لنا هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهم أعلم الناس بمراد الله ومراد رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لذلك توجهت سهام الأعداء إلى العلماء  لأسقاطهم في نفوس الناس، لكي يخلو لهم الجو ليتلاعبوا بنصوص الوحيين  ويفسرونها حسب أهوائهم وأهواء أسيادهم، وأكثر من حاولوا إسقاطهم هم السلف  الصالح من الصحابة  والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان، فإسقاط فضل العلماء من السلف هدم للدين من  أساسه لأنهم نقلته إلينا، فإن استطاعوا تشكيكك في الأصل فقد أسقطوا ما دونه  من باب أولى، ومن أصحاب الفضل كذلك  الوالدين وحملة القرآن وكبار السن  وذووا السلطان.
✹  لا تستقيم حياة بدون حقوق وواجبات، ويتعكر صفو الحياة عندما نطالب بحقوقنا  ولا نؤدي واجباتنا، وكثير من الناس يتعامل مع الحقوق والواجبات كأنها سلعة  يبيعها نقدا بنقد، ويدًا بيد، فإن حصل على حقٍ رضي بتقديم واجب، وإن كان  لا، فلا، وبهذا تنشأ كثير من المشاكل ويعيش هؤلاء في تعاسة وشقاء، وإثم  وخطيئة، قد يكون بعدها عذاب، وإذا كانت هذه المعادلة هي تحكم حياة بيت  فرَّت منه السكينة والمودة والرحمة، وقرَّت فيه التعاسة والشقاء،  فكل واحد  ينتظر من الآخر المبادرة بالقيام بواجبه، مع عدم قيامه هو بما عليه، وإذا  عدنا إلى شرعنا الحنيف نجد أن حل هذه المشكلة ميسور وسهل، ففي ظل العقيدة الإسلامية، جميع حقوقك مضمونة إن لم تأخذها في الدنيا أخذتها في يوم أنت أحوج إليها فيه من يومك هذا، وهو يوم الحساب،  {(يَوْمَ  يَفِرُّ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ * وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ * وَصَاحِبَتِهِ  وَبَنِيهِ * لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ)} ،  فما عليك إلا أن تتفقد قيامك بواجباتك كما أمرك الله، أما حقوقك فلا تخف  عليها ولا تحزن، وأعظم واجب هو القيام بحق الله تعالى بالتوحيد ونبذ الشرك  وأهله، ثم القيام بحقوق المخلوقين بدء بالأنبياء فالوالدين فالزوج والأولاد  والجيران والحكام وسائر الناس بما فيهم الكفار، وقد لخص لنا الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم هذا المبدأ بقوله (أدوا الذي عليكم وسلوا الله الذي لكم)،  فنم قرير العين مرتاح البال لأن سيأتي يوم القيامة  {(فَلَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا وَكَفَى بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ)} ، ولو عفوت عن حقك  {(وَأَنْ تَعْفُوا أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى)}  فأنت ناجح ومحمود ولك من الثواب الجزيل من الكريم المنان سبحانه  {(فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ)} .
✹ نحن  نكرر كل يوم مرات عديدة في صلاتنا وفي غيرها أسمين من أسماء الله تعالى  هما(الرحمن الرحيم)، ومن أبرز مظاهر رحمته بنا سبحانه أن بعث إلينا رسولا  لينقذنا به من النار،  وجعل الله تعالى الطريق الوحيد لمرضاته هو باتباع رسوله، وهذا يدل على أن  لهذا الرسول فضل عظيم جدا على البشر، أكثر من فضل آباءهم وأمهاتهم، ومن  أسماء الله تعالى (الشكور)، حيث أنه رفع من شأن نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وأمرنا وحثنا على تعظيم وتعزيره وتوقيره وما يؤذن مؤذن إلا رفع ذكره بقوله  (أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله)، وفي الصلاة في التشهد والصلاة الإبراهيمية كذلك، وبعد الوضوء ويوم وليلة الجمعة وكل ما ذُكِرَ علينا أن نصلي عليه ونسلِّم تسليما، ومن صلى عليه صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا، بل جاء في الحديث  «(لا يَجزي ولدٌ والدًا، إلا أن يجده مملوكًا فيشتريه فيعتقه)» ، وقال الله في حق الزوجين فيما بينهما بعد الفراق  {(وَلَا تَنْسَوُا الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ)}   سبحان الله هذا في حق الوالدين والزوجين فكيف بحق النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وحقه أعظم من حق أي مخلوق كائنا من كان، وهكذا يعلمنا ربنا ويؤدبنا  على الاعتراف بالفضل لذوي الفضل من الخلْق وأعظمهم الأنبياء، وقبل ذلك  خالقنا القائل سبحانه  {(وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ)} .
✹ لو  أن إماما صلى بالناس الظهر وجَهَرَ فيها بالقراءة لأنكَرَ عليه كل من خلفه  تقريبًا، مع أنَّ الإسرار والجهر في الصلوات من السنة وليس بواجب، ولكن  الناس تعودوا فأنكروا خلاف ما تعودوا، هذا ينبئنا عن أهمية محاربة البدع  ونشر السنن، فالبدعة إذا ما نشء عليها الصغير وشاب عليها الكبير، فإن  اقتلاعها من مجتمع ما يكون بصعوبة بالغة ويحتاج إلى تضحيات، والوقاية خير  من العلاج، فيحاربُ الناس السنةَ ويستمسكون بالبدعة ظنا منهم أنها السنة،  بينما ينظرون  للسنة وكانها دين جديد مبتدَع، وتحذير السلف من البدع وأهلها  كثير ومستفيض في كتبهم، وهكذا كل تغيير في الدين كلما طال أمده صعب  اجتثاثه، وأدت محاربته إلى الصدام مع عامة الناس بما فيهم أصحاب القرار،  فعلى سبيل المثال يظن كثير من الناس أن الدين لا علاقة له بالسياسة أو على  الأقل بالحكم، وما ذلك إلا للهجوم الشرس والمتواصل منذ أكثر من مائة سنة  على تحكيم شرع الله، هذا الهجوم أنفقت في أموال طائلة، وجهود جبارة،  وكتابات كثيرة، وأقحم في المناهج الدراسية والثقافة العامة والتوجه العام  للدول ومرت السنوات تلو السنوات، حتى أصبح كثير من العامة يؤمنون  بالديمقراطية ويرون أن الخير كل الخير في تنحية الشريعة الإسلامية عن الحكم، مع العلم  أنهم يصلون ويصومون ويحبون شعائر الإسلام، لكن بسبب التضليل المتواصل،  أصبحوا يهاجمون الحق وينصرون الباطل، ولكن(لا تظهر بدعة, إلا ترك مثلها من  السنة)  كما قال غضيف بن الحارث رحمه الله تعالى.
✹ من  معاني العقل والحكمة التوظيف الأمثل للموارد بل وتحويل العقبات إلى  إنجازات واستخراج المنح من المحن، والتربية من الأمور الشاقة والتي تحتاج  إلى طول نفس للوصول إلى قطف ثمارها، والتفيء بظلالها، والملاحظ أن الأطفال  الصغار في زماننا يستهويهم الجوال وهذا يعرفه الوالدان وكل من له احتكاك  بالصغار، بل أنجح وسيلة لإسكات الطفل إعطاءه جوالا يقلبه بين يديه  الصغيرتين، هذا التعلق بالجوال والشغف به والبكاء عند مفارقته، والتنازع مع  الإخوة للاستحواذ عليه، يمكن أن يستغله المربي في تعليم الطفل وتقويمه  وإكسابه الكثير من الأخلاق والمهارات وذلك بعرض بعض مقاطع الصوت أو الصوت  والصورة النافعة، وكذلك الكثير من الألعاب النافعة وهي بفضل الله كثيرة  ومتوفرة حتى لعُمرِ ما دون الخامسة، بل إن الجوال يمكن أن يكون بديلا  مناسبا ومنافسا لقنوات الأطفال الفاسدة وما أكثرها التي تهدم عقيدة الطفل  وتلطِّخ فطرته، ففي الجوال أنت من تختار لابنك ما يشاهد، فيتابع وأنت مطمئن  البال لما يتلقَّى طفلك،  فالحمد لله على نعمة الجوال، ومن شكر النعمة  استعمالها في ما يرضي الله عز وجل بما في ذلك تحويل شغف ابنك بالجوال إلى  وسيلة لتعليمه وتهذيب أخلاقه وبذلك تكون تخلصت من مساوئ الجوال بل وحولتها  إلى منافع.
وإلى اللقاء في همسات أخريات، بإذن العزيز الوهاب

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (16)
** سالم محمد 
*الحمد لله العزيز الوهاب،  الكبير المتعال، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله وأزكاهم، وأعبدهم  وأتقاهم، سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم، أما بعد فها قد وصلنا بفضل الله  ومنَّته إلى الحلقة السادسة عشر من هذه السلسة التي نسأل الله أن يجعل لها  القبول، وأن تكون لبنة في سبيل الإصلاح وراية تهدي إلى طريق الفلاح:
✹ عندما  تتصفح بعض المجلات القديمة تجد فيها مقالات رائعة في سردها، بديعة في  بلاغتها، تطرب القارئ، وتجعله يتعجب من كاتبها وامتلاكه ناصية البيان وجودة  التعبير، وكاتبها هذا أصبح تحت أطباق الثرى مرهون بعمله، وقد حباه الله في  حياته بموهبة وقدرة على البيان، إلا أن كثيرا منهم سخرها في توافه الأمور،  ولم يستخدم قلمه في نصر الحق وأهله، ومحاربة الباطل وحزبه، فكم هي حسرة  هؤلاء الآن، ماذا لو كتب علمًا ينتفع الناس به بعد موته لكان أجره مستمرا  إلى الآن وإلى أن يشاء الله، ماذا لو جعل موهبة الكتابة نبع للحسنات بعد  الممات، الأشد خسرانا من الصنف هذا، صنف سخر قلمه في محاربة الأخلاق والفضيلة والدعوة إلى المنكر والرذيلة، ومناصرة أعداء الإسلام، كم من الكتاب فيما مضى حارب الحجاب وحارب تطبيق الشريعة،  وكم منهم من طعن في السنة وانتقص من حملتها، وهناك من مجد أعداء الأمة  وحاول التنفير من سلفها الصالح، أي حسرة لاقى هؤلاء بعد وفاتهم، ربما تجري  عليهم سيئاتهم بعد موتهم بسنين، المهم علينا الاعتبار واستغلال مواهبنا في  ما ينفعنا في الحياة وبعد الممات، وأقل القليل ألا نجعلها في الصد عن سبيل  الله وفتنة الناس عن دينهم فنندم كما ندم من قبلنا.
--------------
 «القرآن حجة لك أو عليك» هكذا  قال الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا يشمل من حفظه ومن لم يحفظه،  من كان مواظبا على قراءته أو من لم يفتحه لشهور أو سنين، في الإسلام لا  يوجد عندنا رجال دين ورجال دنيا، الكل سيسأل، الكل مطالب بنصرة الحق ونبذ  الباطل لأن ( «القرآن حجة لك أو عليك» ) وفي الحديث المشهور ( «مَن  رَأَى مِنكُم مُنْكَرًا فَلْيُغَيِّرْهُ بيَدِهِ، فإنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ  فَبِلِسانِهِ، فإنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِقَلْبِهِ، وذلكَ أضْعَفُ الإيمانِ» )  هذا يشمل الحاكم والمحكوم، العالم والجاهل، التاجر والفقير، والواعظ  والموعوظ كلهم مطالبون، والكثير للأسف ينأى بنفسه عن المسؤولية لأنه بزعمه  (ليس مطوعًا) ونسي أو تناسا أن الله قال ( {فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَسْأَلَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ * عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ}  ) أجمعين وليس المطوعين أو من يسميهم رجال الدين أو الإسلاميين، الكل مطالب بإنقاذ نفسه وأهله ( {قُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا} ) ويلخص ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( «كلُّكم راعٍ ومسؤولٌ عن رعِيَّتِه» ).
---------------
نحن  في عالم غريب وعجيب، لو قصصنا أحوالنا على من سبق ربما لظن أننا مجانين أو  نكذب عليه، ومن أعجب وأسخف الأفكار التي انتشرت في هذه الآونة فكرة  النسوية التي يروق للبعض أن يسميها (الفسوية)، وهؤلاء نشطون جدا في نشر  أفكارهم ومن ورائهم دول كبرى ومنظمات عالمية، وانقلبت من اتجاه محارَب إلى  محاربة من لا يؤيدهم، وهذا الاتجاه يريد أن يجعل المرأة  رجل، بحيث يكلفها أعباء الرجولة، ويزعم أن ذلك مساواة، والمساواة ليست  دائما عدل، بل قد تكون ظلما، وحتى يبرروا باطلهم ويروجوا قذارتهم أخذوا  يرفعون شعارات مثل: (جسدك ملك لك) وهذا كذب صريح ولا دليل عليه البتة، فكيف  تملك المرأة جسدها وقد كانت عدما، وفي أثناء حياتها لا تملك لنفسها ضرا  ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا، وهذه الحركة قد نخرت في المجتمع  الغربي وفككته، وهي في طريقها لتفذف به في هوة سحيقة، ولكن لم يعجبهم تماسك  الأسرة المسلمة فوجهوا سهامهم إلى بلاد المسلمين يخدعون بنات وشباب  المسلمين بشعارات براقة لكنها زائفة، وإذا لم نأخذ على يد هؤلاء السفهاء  فإن الهلاك سيعمنا جميعا، كما قال الصادق المصدوق ( «فَإِنْ تَرَكُوهُمْ وَمَا أَرادُوا هَلكُوا جَمِيعًا، وإِنْ أَخَذُوا عَلَى أَيْدِيهِم نَجَوْا ونَجَوْا جَمِيعًا» )  فعلينا تربية أبناءنا تربية إسلامية صافية وذلك من خلال تقديم القدوات  الصالحة لهم من أنبياء وصحابة ومن تبعهم بإحسان، وكذلك محاربة هذه  القاذورات قدر المستطاع، لأنها لم تدع شيء تقريبا إلا ودخلته حتى ألعاب  الأطفال وأفلامهم الكرتونية.
---------------
 مما يقضي على الشبهات والوساوس التي يلقيها شياطين الإنس والجن على المسلم استشعار علاقته بربِّه، فأنت مخلوق والله خالق، ( {وَخُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ ضَعِيفًا} ) والله ( {الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ} )،  وأنت ظلوم جهول والله عليم خبير، وأنت من ماء مهين والله هو الواحد  القهار، وأنت الفقير والله الغني الحميد، والنتيجة أنت عبد مقهور والله  {(عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ)} ، أي أنك محتاج إلى عبادة الله والخضوع له قال تعالى: {(لَا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ)} ، وأما إنْ عصيت وتكبرت على ربك فقد قال الله:  {(وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ)} ،  من ذلك يتبين أنَّ أي اعتراض على أوامر الله تعالى، والطعن في الشريعة هو  قمة السفه والحمق، إذ أنك محتاج إلى الله في جميع أمرك ، وواقع تحت سلطان  الله وقهره في كل لحظة، فكيف يكون في نفسك شك أو حرج من أمر الله،  ومن  استحضر هذه المعاني فسوف يفرُّ إلى الله، ولن تقف في وجهه شبهة أو شهوة،  لأنه عرف ربه وعرف حقيقة نفسه، والنظر في القرآن وفي آيات الله الكونية مما  يعرِّف الإنسان بنفسه وبخالقه جل وعلا، قال تعالى:( { أَفَلَمْ يَدَّبَّرُوا الْقَوْلَ أَمْ جَاءَهُمْ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِ آبَاءَهُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} ) وقال جل شأنه عن آيات الكون المنظور { (قُلِ انْظُرُوا مَاذَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا تُغْنِي الْآيَاتُ وَالنُّذُرُ عَنْ قَوْمٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ)}
---------------
الخباز والكاتب الجيد،بينهما تشابه في عملهما،فالخباز عندما يعجن العجين ويضيف إليه الخميرة،يتركه وقت حتى يختمر 
ويصبح جاهز للاستعمال في التنور أوالفرن،وهكذا الكاتب  عليه أن يكتب ثم يترك ما كتبه مدة لكي يختمر، ثم يعود إليه ويضيف إليه  ويحذف منه، ويعدل وينقِّح، ويتركه أيضا ليختمر، ويعمل هذا عدة مرات ثم يبثه  للناس فيكون لذيذا شهيا يتلقفه القراء ويبحثوا عن نتاجٍ غيره، وأيضا مما  يختمر عند الكاتب الأفكار في ذهنه فتحتاج إلى وقت مناسب، وتغذية مناسبة لكي  تختمر، وتغذية الأفكار يكون بالقراءة، والتأمل في الآيات الكونية  المنظورة، والآيات الشرعية المسطورة، كما أن مما يغذي الأفكار دقة الملاحظة  عند مخالطة الناس بل والحيوانات، فعين الكاتب يجب أن تلبس نظارة ترى ما لا  يراه الناس، وتفكر أبعد مما يفكرون، وبالتالي يعكس ذلك ويصوغه في مادة  مكتوبة سائغةً للقارئين.

وإلى اللقاء في همسات أخريات، بإذن العزيز الوهاب

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (17)
*
* سالم محمد 
*
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم  الصالحات، ها قد وصلنا بفضل الله ومنته إلى الحلقة السابعة عشر في رحلة  الهمسات، نسأل الله أن يجعلها من الباقيات الصالحات لكاتبها وقارئها وكل  منتفع بها:
✹ من جوانب العظمة في الإسلام أنه لم يأت بالمساواة المطلقة، بل بالعدل {إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ} وبين العدل والمساواة بُعْدَ المشرقين، وفي زمننا هذا ارتفع سُعار المساواة، بهدف منه تمكين المرأة  من حقوقها كما يزعمون، والحقيقة أنهم جردوا المرأة من معظم ملابسها وأهم  حقوقها، وعجزوا عن مساواتها مع الرجل في كل شيء، والمساواة التي ينادون بها  إنما هي على مزاجهم، فالرجل يعمل خارج البيت، فأخرجوا المرأة من مملكتها  الصغيرة لتشقى خارج البيت مع أتعابها في داخله، بينما في اللباس لا وجود  للمساواة، بل توجد حرب عليها، فلِباس المرأة يتناقص اصبع اصبع حتى أصبح بضع  سنتمترات تغطي السوءتين، وأصبح التجرد الكامل من الملابس مشاهد في  الشواطئ، وطريقة من طرق الاحتجاج، فوجدت نساء في شوارع بعض المدن يتظاهرن  كالحيوانات حيث أن ِلباسهن جلودهن، في المقابل الرجل يتستتر لا ترى إلا  رأسه وكفيه، حتى أرجله مستورة، وبالفضفاض والغليظ من الثياب؛ فأين المساواة  المزعومة، فالرجل شبة مغطى، والمرأة شبه عارية، وتحيا المساواة!!! فقضية  هؤلاء ليست مساواة ولا حقوق وإنما كما قال الله {  (بَلِ اتَّبَعَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ فَمَنْ  يَهْدِي مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللَّهُ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ)}  ولذا حذرنا الله من اتباع أهواءهم بقوله  {(وَأَنِ  احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ  وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنُوكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  إِلَيْكَ)}
---------------
✹  سؤال يطرح كثيرا على الأطفال خصوصاً من المدرسين وربما الوالدين، هذا  السؤال ماذا تريد أن تكون في المستقبل، ويقصدون بالمستقبل العمل بعد التخرج  أي بعد بضعة عشر سنة، وهذا السؤال ليس بغريب فالأسرة والمنهج المدرسي  والنظام التعليمي بل والتوجه العام للدولة في الغالب يركز فقط على النجاح  المادي المتمثل في العمل والوظيفة وجمع المال، ويهمل الجانب الأخلاقي  والعقيدة والحياة الأخرى، والإسلام يتميز عن غيره بالشمول فقد جاء بجميع الأخلاق الحسنة وحذر من كل مساوئ الأخلاق، وضمن لك السعادة  والنجاة والنجاح في الآخرة والأولى، ومن أهم الجوانب الأخلاقية العناية  بالمستقبل الحقيقي لنا عندما يكون (فَرِيقٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَفَرِيقٌ فِي  السَّعِيرِ)  وللأسف هذا لا يأبه له واضعوا المناهج، بل قد يحاربون أخلاق  الإسلام، ويجردون المناهج من كل شيء له علاقة بالإسلام خصوصًا في الحكم،  فالواجب علينا أن نعلِّق أطفالنا بخالقهم والفوز والنجاة في الآخرة ونجعل  كسب المال والتفوق في العلوم التجريبية وسيلة للفوز الكبير يوم الحسرة، لا  أن يكون هو القضية المركزية الكبرى،  فنضيع مستقبلهم الأخروي لسراب دنيوي،  فالتوازن التوازن  {(وَابْتَغِ فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللَّهُ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ وَلَا تَنْسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا)} .
---------------
✹ أهل  الباطل يحاربون تطبيق حكم الله في مجتمعات المسلمين بكل ما أوتوا من قوة،  وبالسلاح والمال والشبهات والإعلام، وهم في ذلك مفلسون من الحجة والبرهان،  ولذا لا تناقش من لا يريد تطبيق الشريعة  الإسلامية حتى تسأله: هل هناك أفضل أو مماثل لحكم الله؟ فإن قال نعم  طالبناه بالبديل مع الدليل، ولن يجد إلى ذلك سبيلا، لأنه لا يستوي الحق  والباطل ولا الظلمات والنور، ومع العلم  أن كل ما ينتقدونه في الشريعة موجود أضعافه عندهم، ومن ذلك قولهم أن تطبيق  الشريعة رأي بعض الشعب وليس كلهم، ولو سلمنا جدلا بهذا الادعاء فإن تعطيل  بعض أحكام الشريعة والتحول إلى ما يسمى بالدول المدنية أو الديمقراطية لا  يوافق عليه كل الشعب وعلى هذا فقس من تعطيل الحدود وظلم المرأة باستبدال  أحكام الشرع بقذرات بعض العقول التافهة، فالهم عندهم تنحية شرع الله عموما،  والحكم بالشريعة لا سيما فيما يتعلق بالحدود والمرأة خصوصًا، ثم إذا وقعوا  في تناقض لا يهمهم ما دام أن فرضوا على الناس باطلهم ظلما وعدوانا  {(وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ)} .
---------------
✹ ذكر الله  سبحانه وتعالى في القرآن قصة آدم مع إبليس، وتكررت عدة مرات، هذه قصة حصلت  في غابر الأزمان، ولكن عِبرها وفوائدها مستمرة إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن  عليها، بل إن القصة تكرر كل لحظة ولكن بين بني آدم وإبليس وذريته، فالحلال  الذي جعله الله لنا كثير، والحرام دائرة ضيقة، ولكن إبليس يوسوس ويزين لبني  آدم في الوقوع في الحرام، وهو كما أخرج أبانا من الجنة ، يريد أن يحرمنا دخول الجنة أيضًا، فكل واحد منا يتعامل معه إبليس كما تعامل مع أبيه، وعلينا أن نحذر من الشيطان  وتزيينه للباطل، كما أن علينا أن نتوب إذا ما زلت أقدامنا اقتداء بأبينا  عليه السلام، وقد أشار الله في القرآن إلى الاستفادة من مما حصل بين أبينا  عليه السلام وعدونا إبليس بقوله: {(يَابَنِي آدَمَ لَا يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ)}
---------------
✹ كثيرا  ما يوصف المتقاعد في مجتمعاتنا بقولهم (مُتْ قاعد) لأن كثير منهم يسيطر  عليه الممل والاكتئاب والشعور بالوحدة القاتلة، خصوصا إذا تقاعد مِن مركز  مرموق حيث كان يأمر وينهى، وهناك مجموعة من البشر تحت سيطرته ورهن إشارته،   ثم بين عشية وضحاها يجرد من جميع صلاحياته، ويتحول إلى  عاطل براتب،  ومأمور لا آمر، بل يترك كرسيه ويعود لبيته، لكن في رأيي صنف من المتقاعدين  لا يصل إلى هذا المستوى من الإحباط، أَلَا وهم محبُّوا القراءة، فالتقاعد  فرصة ذهبية يحلم بها الموظف القارئ، لأنه كان يحلم بقراءة الكثير من الكتب  ولا يملك الوقت،  لأن الوظيفة تستنزفه يوميا، وتلتهم جل وقته وطاقته، فإذا تقاعد فلسان حاله  (مُشْتاقةً زُفَّتْ إلى مُشتاقِ) وبذلك يشبع نهمته من الكتب، وأيضا فإنه  يجد وقت كثير للكتابة، فلا يكون مستهلك للكتب بل ومنتج أيضًا، فيمكنه كتابة  ما ينفعه وينفع الناس ففي الحديث (إذا مات ابنُ آدمَ انقطع عملُه إلا من  ثلاثٍ : صدقةٍ جاريةٍ ، وعلمٍ ينتفعُ به ، وولدٍ صالحٍ يدعو له) أما الصنف  من الناس الأشد فرحًا بالتقاعد، ويحلم به ويعد الليالي والأيام لبلوغه،  والوصول إليه، فهم الدعاة إلى الله تعالى، هؤلاء في عمل دائب، والتقاعد  فرصة ثمينة لتوسعة المشاريع الدعوية، سواء كانت كتابة أو غيرها، فهو تقاعد  من الوظيفة، ليأخذ وقت وظيفته لدعوته، يتفرغ لمهمة الأنبياء والعظماء وقد  قال الله: {(وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ)}

وإلى اللقاء في همسات أخريات، بإذن مالك الأرض والسموات.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*هَمَسات .. في كلمات ... (18)
*


* سالم محمد 

*الحمد لله الكريم المنان، والصلاة والسلام على النبي العدنان، وعلى آله وصحابته ومن تبعهم بإحسان، أما بعد: 
فقد  وصلنا إلى المحطة الثامنة عشر من سلسلة (هَمَسات .. في كلمات) ونسأل الله  أن يجعل كاتبها وناشرها وقارئها (مَفَاتِيحَ لِلْخَيْرِ مَغَالِيقَ  لِلشَّرِّ) .. اللهم آمين:
✹ من أعجب الاتجاهات في هذا الزمن تيار النسوية، فهو كتلة من التخبط والتناقض وقبل ذلك الجهل، إحداهن ممن في قبلها مرض، تستنكر على الشريعة السماح للرجال بالتعدد، ومنع ذلك للنساء، معللةً ذلك بأن قدرات المرأة الجنسية أكبر من الرجل، وأنه – أي الرجل- يضعف جنسيا بتقدمه في العمر، وذكرت تفاصيل أخرى، المصيبة أن هذه الجاهلة أو المتجاهلة تحسب أن تشريع التعدد أو منعه يرجع إلى القدرة على استعراض العضلات الجنسية، والتفوق على فراش الشهوة  الحيوانية، والحقيقية أن كل تحركات وسكنات المسلم يجب أن يستمدها من كتاب  ربه وسنة نبيه، فما أحل الله فهو حلال طيب، وما حرمه ربنا فهو حرام وخبيث  وارتكابه ظلم ومفسدة، وهذا هو الفرق الجوهري بين المرجعية الربانية الحق،  والمرجعيات الوضعية الوضيعة الضلالية الظلامية التي تفتقر إلى مرجعية  موضوعية صحيحة للأخلاقي واللاأخلاقي، والصواب والخطأ، والظلم والعدل،  فببساطه مستحيل إثبات أن اغتصاب طفل وقتله جريمة وظلم من منطلق علماني أو  ليبرالي ومن باب أولى نسوي، فالنسوية شر مستطير، وتكبُّر على رب العالمين  سبحانه، وفي النهاية يقيسون المسموح والممنوع حسب القوة الجنسية، فالحمد  لله على نعمة الإسلام والعقل.
---------------
✹  للناس فيما يقرأون مذاهب، فمنهم من يقرا طلبا للمعرفة، وكثير منهم  للتسلية، ومنهم استعداد لدخول امتحان، أو الحصول على وظيفة، وغير ذلك  كثيرا، أي أن الدافع للقراءة مؤثر في نتيجتها وثمرتها،  أما عن أفضل  المنازل فهو من جعل القراءة عبادة، حيث أنها من أهم وسائل الحصول على العلم  {(اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ *الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ)}  وطلب العلم طريق إلى الجنة فـ «(مَن سلَكَ طريقًا يلتَمِسُ فيهِ علمًا ، سَهَّلَ اللَّهُ لَهُ طريقًا إلى الجنَّةِ)»  وطلب العلم من أنواع الجهاد  إذا كانت نية صاحبة الدفاع عن دين الله، إذا فهو طريق إلى الجنة، وحفظ  بإذن الله من عواصف الشهوات، ومزالق الشبهات، ومن الطرق السهلة في تحصيله  قراءة الكتب النافعة، ولكن كيف نعرف الكتب النافعة؟ الجواب: بسؤال أهل  العلم (فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ) وفي  الجملة احرص على قراءة تفسير للقرآن كـ (المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم) وكتب السنة كرياض الصالحين مع شرح مناسب له ومن أسهلها أسلوبا وأكثرها فائدة شرع العثيمين رحمه الله، وكذلك يمكن أن يقرأ كتاب الفقه الميسر مع شرح له، ولا يغفل السيرة وقبل ذلك العقيدة ومن الكتب الجامعة والمختصرة والنافعة كتاب (الوجيز في عقيدة السلف الصالح ) وغير ذلك كثير وميسور بفضل الله ومنته.
---------------
✹الدنيا فانية، والآخرة باقية، فلا تخسر النعيم في دار البقاء بلذات محدودة في دار الفنا، فاكبح جماح شهواتك هنا ليكون لك {(مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ الْأَنْفُسُ وَتَلَذُّ الْأَعْيُنُ وَأَنْتُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ)}   فمن ذا الذي عاش في الدنيا بلا كدر، ولم تلسعه بمصائبها، وإنما النصر صبر  ساعة، وقد سبق قوم ففازوا، ومن صُبَّت عليه المصائب في الدنيا فإن غَمْسة  واحدة في الجنة تجعله يقول:(لا، والله ما مر بي بؤسٌ قط، ولا رأيت شدةً قط)  ونحن بشر معرضون للوقوع في الخطأ والزلل، لكن من كرم الله تعالى أن مَن  تاب  فـ (إنَّ اللهَ يَقبَلُ توبةَ العبدِ ما لم يُغَرْغِرْ) بلو يبدل الله  سيئاته حسنات، ولكن علينا الحذر من الشبهات والشهوات المحرمة والبعد عن  أسبابها وأصحابها، ومما يعين ذلك قراءة القرآن بتدبر، وكثرة ذكر الموت، والدعوة إلى الله تعالى وجماع ذلك كله طلب العلم  النافع، لأنه كما يقال (الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع) وقبل ذلك كله التضرع إلى  الله فـ (لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ بَعْدُ) وجاء في الحديث  القدسي: «(يا عِبَادِي، كُلُّكُمْ ضَالٌّ إلَّا مَن هَدَيْتُهُ، فَاسْتَهْدُونِي أَهْدِكُمْ)» .
---------------
✹ (قال رجل لعبيد الله بن أبى بكرة: ما تقول في موت الوالد، قال مُلْك حادث، قال: فموت الأخ، قال: قص الجناح، قال فموت الزوج:  قال عُرْس جديد، قال: فموت الولد، قال: صدعٌ في الفؤاد لا يجبر)، هذه  الحوار يبين ما للولد من عظيم المنزلة في قلب أبويه، ولذلك فإن فراقه  بالموت وقْعه ثقيل على أنفسهما، ومصير من (مات من أطفال المسلمين فهو من أهل الجنة ؛ لأنه ليس مكلفا)  وعليه أجمع العلماء،  فهنيئا لهؤلاء الأطفال الجنة، ولكن الوالدان يتجرعان ألم الفراق، ومن صبر  منهما فله بشرى في هذا الحديث فإنه(إذا مات ولدٌ لعبدٍ قال اللهُ عزَّ  وجلَّ لملائكتِه قبضتم ولدَ عبدي، فيقولون نعم، فيقولُ قبضتم ثمرةَ فؤادِه،  فيقولون نعم، فيقولُ ماذا قال عبدي؟ فيقولون: حمَدك واسترجع، فيقولُ  ابنُوا لعبدي بيتًا في الجنَّةِ وسمُّوه بيتَ الحمدِ)، من جهة أخرى علينا  أن نعتبر حيث أننا لم نظمن الجنة كما هو حال أطفالنا الذين ماتوا، وقد  عملنا سيئات كثيرة، لكن لنا رب كريم رحيم حليم فـ  «(اللَّهَ  عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَبْسُطُ يَدَهُ باللَّيْلِ لِيَتُوبَ مُسِيءُ النَّهَارِ،  وَيَبْسُطُ يَدَهُ بالنَّهَارِ لِيَتُوبَ مُسِيءُ اللَّيْلِ، حتَّى  تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ مِن مَغْرِبِهَا)»  ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:  «(سَدِّدُوا  وقارِبُوا، وأَبْشِرُوا، فإنَّه لَنْ يُدْخِلَ الجَنَّةَ أحَدًا عَمَلُهُ  قالوا: ولا أنْتَ؟ يا رَسولَ اللهِ، قالَ: ولا أنا، إلَّا أنْ  يَتَغَمَّدَنِيَ اللَّهُ منه برَحْمَةٍ، واعْلَمُوا أنَّ أحَبَّ العَمَلِ  إلى اللهِ أدْوَمُهُ وإنْ قَلَّ)»  فالدنيا محطة للتزود بالحسنات، وتكفير السيئات ورفعة الدرجات للوصول إلى الجنات.
---------------
✹النقل  الجوي يعتبر من أكثر وسائل النقل أمانا، وهذه نعمة عظيمة من ربنا جل وعلا،  فأنت ترى أطنانا عديدة المعادن في جوفها مئات من البشر يجوسون فوق وخلال  السحاب، بين السماء والأرض، في أمن وأمان، إلا أن الموت لا يعرف مكان ولا  زمان ولا أعمار، فقد يأتيك الموت وأنت معلق سابحا بين السماء والأرض وفوق  السحاب، وحوادث الطائرات مميتة في معظمها وقلَّ أن ينجو أحد من تحطم طائرة،  ومع كل هذه النعم ووجود هذه المخاطر، إلا أن الإنسان كفور وجحود، فتجد  شركات الطريران تختار النساء  أجمل النساء المتبرجات ليخدمن الركاب، كما يوجد من الراكبات من هي أشد  تبرجا وفجورا من المضيفات، ولم تنس شركات الطيران أن تقدم أم الخبائث  كضيافة لزبائنها، فعندهم السياحة والضيافة لا معنى لها إذا شابوها  بالرذيلة، وخلطوها بالفجور،  وبعض نساء المسلمين إذا صعدت إلى الطائرة نزعت  حجابها وقبل ذلك حياءها، وكأن رب الطائرة غير رب الأرض والمطار، وهكذا  أكثر الناس في غفلة، تزداد عليهم النعم ويزيدون في كفرها، والمجاهرة  بمعصيته المنعم بها جلا وعلا، فمن ركب الطائرة فليتذكر أنه قد لا ينزل منها  إلا فحما أو رمادا وماذا سيغني عنه معاصيه ومجاهرته، وماذا سينفع المتبرجة  التي عصت ربها وجاهرت بمعصيته وفتنت غيرها فتحمل وزرها ووزر من فُتِنَ بها  وعصى الله بسببها.

وإلى اللقاء في همسات أخريات، بإذن العزيز الوهاب.

----------

